# Anti Democrat Cartoon Gallery



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok boys, sack up and show you've got a set. I realize this board is overwhelming libitard, but I hope ya'll use this post to speak up and be counted!










Enjoy, boys and girls…


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

And another I like a lot…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"I realize this board is overwhelming libitard"

Okay, THAT was FUNNY !

Thanks !!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

OK. Post #1 does not count as anti-Democrat cartoon. People on the left side of the poster are mostly trench coat liberals and the lady on the right side is a republican voter. LOL. Good job on this one.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

And of course, what Libitard Nation really feels…


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey, that's our president. How's that for a joke?


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

An honest one?


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

So, exactly what is the significance that almost all the important figures shown in post #1 are famous atheists. I would think both sides of that poster would drive social conservatives crazy.

As an independent I love Brad's thread; there have to be just as many good ones about the Dems. Keep them coming!

Milo - I love your tag line. Cheers!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

If only…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally a place where I can get all my false information, angry rantings and Fox News mentality in one place…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

See Brad,
Nobody blocked you're butt!
You're free to post here….........but not us on your forum's
Your posts kinda makes me feel like it's MSNBC…....... no counterpoint, no "fair and balanced" 
I guess we drew you out from the socialist cave of your rants.
Welcome aboard
We can play your silly immature cartoon game as well.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

The Obama supporting , gas price rising, freedom hating, anti bible or gun toting people who love freedom will hate you


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Right on Brad!!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't get Clint's poster; when did Obama become muslim? Last I knew about his religious affiliation everyone was up in arms over the Rev. Jeremiah giving a really good sermon that was taken badly out of context. As far as I can understand that makes his a Christian, or did not bashing his pastor do enough damage so now his religious affiliation needs to be reinvented for him.

Riverwood, how can someone be freedom hating and also a gun toting person who loves freedom?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok a new place to listn to mike and brad whine because the really funny cartoonists are on the right side I have a million of these and will start posting tomorrows see how quick mike and brad cry foul too raunchy after the crap brad has posted on his left wing wacko thread they will still whine when you hit a home run with great content I suggest blocking them now before they muck up your thread


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

If you voted for Obama last time to show you weren't a racist be wise and vote republican this time to show your not a complete idiot


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Dude, I will happily vote republican if they decide to hand the nomination to Ron Paul. I don't necessarily believe he is the best person for the office but just what congress deserves to deal with in the office. Barring him, Obama will be getting my vote as the far lesser evil of all the options. I wouldn't consider voting for any one of the three. 
Romney is so far disconnected from the realities of life for most of America that he really will be a bad idea. 
Gingrich is a legend in his own mind and some of the things he says are so far out there that I can't believe he is realistic. 
Santorum is far too conservative for this nation as a whole. Although he would give the daily show some great material. 
I'd like to see a real candidate from either party come out that really cares about middle America and working to make this a strong nation that really takes care of itsself. One that doesn't pander to the nutjobs at either extreme. Until then I'll stick with what we have.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

this is our leader?.......You're in the white house now, Obama…..not on an MTV set…... he became president because he was the most qualified? ha


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

derosa your a lost cause if you can go from Ron Paul to Obummer they are miles apart on the way to fix America. Ron is not a liberal we in no way want to change us into a European socialistic society this is o bummers whole mission. The guy is too far left the county. We would have been better off with Hillary than this whack job Chicago politician who stole his seat in congress and was railroaded into office buy a left wing media that made a buffoon out of gb. Ask your self this are you better off today than 4 years ago if you can say yes then give Obama your vote if not do the right thing and vote for who ever the right brings to the table. odds are it will go to the convention as newt wont drop out santorum is pleasing to the middle class and Romney is backed by big money. if the delegates decide it we will end up with the best candidate if you listen to newt and you don't get it your truly a lost cause.He will fix America he did it as speaker and he will do even more as president. Remember the contract with America or are you to young? The country cant afford this guy he has broke this nation can you even conceive 17 trillion dollars? That is more than the entire government spent until he took office almost 200 years and we had a budget that was a few trillion then he takes office and they spend 17 trillion. My god if you cant see that was the biggest ripoff in history your blind period I know that this may not reach you but in 4 more years there man not be a USA if he gets a second term.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

thedude,

Get your facts straight! Bush gotbu in this pickle with his, both of the Bush's, wars. War are started by Republicans and ended by Democrats because Democrats CARE.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

They say that those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. I am not a big fan of either party, so am not speaking out of bias here. I would recommend refreshing your history though and look at who was in office during WWI, WWII, The Korean War, and Vietnam.

David


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the only thing democrats care about is taking my money and giving it to loosers


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

victor if you don't get the first cartoon let me explain the laughing were the sounds made by a Jack Ass and that is the one thing this president is is a jackass


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

David,

OK, you are correct with your observation and my incorrect history.

Woodrow Wilson really had little choice as public pressure really forced him even after all of his efforts to keep US out. He won re-election wih the slogan "He kept us out of war"to no avail.

Obviously, FDR had little choice as we were attact and we had to defend ourselves.

I was born during WWII in Germany (the part that is now part of Poland) Idoubt that many on LJ can recall either of these world wars!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

old novice did you forget 9-11 that is what started the Afghanistan war and do you think the people of iraq miss sadam and his tribe of killers


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

and if you dont realize this we are on the brink of 2 more wars north korea and Iran we can not let them have nuclear weapons and sit by while isreal is nuked off the face of the earth no fu74n way

as far as knowing about the wwi and wwii my grandfather preached to me endlessly about tyrants and how we must never sit buy while someone commits geniside and i assure you Saddam killed a million kerds he had to be removed and GWB knew it and had the balls to do it end of story one of the least costly wars in lives lost in American history and what about the first Iraq war when we had the chance to waltz into Baghdad the damn UN said stop and we spent millions controlling Saddam for 10 long years because Clinton was afraid to shut him down and the Afghan war and 911 are all on YOU GUESSED IT A DEMOCRATS HANDS CLINTON CALLED NO JOY WHEN THE SNIPER HAD OSAMA BIN LADEN IN HIS SIGHTS NO JOY CLINTON HAD NO BALLS SO 9-11 HAPPENED

BUT THE DEMOCRATS ARE NICE THEY CARE BULL******************** THEY ARE PANSY'S WHO HAVE NO BALLS


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have personally sat in too many business meetings where the solution to a problem seems to be the pointing of fingers while offering no real remedy. Unfortunately, threads like this only gives more credence to the statement that "...a house divided against itself cannot stand." America is not in trouble due to poor leadership as much as to poor citizenship. My sympathies to those that do not understand that remedies can only be created by cooperation.

David


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Old Novice said:
*"Get your facts straight! Bush gotbu in this pickle with his, both of the Bush's, wars. War are started by Republicans and ended by Democrats because Democrats CARE."*

Presidents at the start of U.S. wars….......All Democrats
WW1 Woodrow Wilson
WW2 FDR
Korea Harry Truman
Viet Nam JFK & LBJ

OK, Bush started Afghanistan, but 9-11 was a pretty good reason. He screwed up trying to turn the Neanderthals into a civilized nation and should have been out of there in a year or two and let special ops handle it. 
Iraq never should have happened, as well as Korea and Viet Nam.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Jim C
That Milo's choice to block or not to..he isn't blocked in my cartoon forum…Lance is blocked because he blocked me, as well as you and anyone else I have issues with. If Milo chooses to block me, well that's his right as the creator of this thread. I specifically stated in my cartoon thread that I didn't want any opinions or postings that were anti Left, and anyone that chooses to do that will be blocked at my discretion. I don't see any warning of that type in Milo's thread, and I am not blocked so it within my right as a member of this website to post in here if I choose. If he did put a warning like that up, then I would respect his wishes and not post my opinions or anti republican rhetoric in his thread, (unlike what he did) but I still didn't block him. I have you blocked because basically I don't like you, or your idiotic, delusional politics..

Dak..he's not qualified to be our president because he fist bumps? Wow…Bush couldn't walk and chew gum at the same time…the guy was as well spoken as a 3rd grader (not to insult 3rd graders) but OBAMA'S NOT QUALIFIED BECAUSE HE FIST BUMPS? Why don't you bust out that cartoon of him dressed as a Muslim again genius..proliferate more myths and lies…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for your endorsement Brad. You made my day!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Figures all the CRAP would be brought over to this thread than over on the ANTI-REPUBLICAN threat!

DROP the Obamas a muslim garbage, please. There's plenty of other idiocy in his presidency to have fun with other than THAT.

Jeremiah Wright, you betcha, Keystone, go for it!, Obamacare, yup, no balanced budget, yes.

Mulsim. Go away.

Libitards, you have your own thread, go have fun over there! Are you so thin skinned you can't stand to see an anti-democrat thread running parallel to yours???

Probably.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

David,

I am not going to block anyone, whether block me or not. People are free to speak their minds, and it doesn't matter what I, or they, say, as long as I don't directly break the law by saying it. That's why we are the greatest country on Earth, despite what a lot of Libitard Nation has to say to the contrary!



p.s. fist bumps??? please…..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Figures, a little common sense and straight talk goes right over all your heads..

Ya, this collection of lies and bulls**t is really threatening..please..you couldn't' deposit these gems in my thread so you had to create a "toilet" for them somewhere…

Bill Maher is absolutely correct in his description of Sarah Pailhed..


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

+10 Milo


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Really David? Lies and B.S.? You can bring it on all you want over here, and keep your thread "pristine", i.e. afraid of discussion. I won't block you, thats for sure.

btw, Maher is an asshole and often Number #1 on my list of people I would personally like to see spontaniously combust. Also, Compared to Palin, Pelosi is a leather-lipped face lift disengenous BEE-Auch!

Ok, Lies, BS, and Palin problems welcome.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Gee, I wonder why he doesn't "like" me. He's such an easy going fair and balanced guy. sniff sniff


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*David Craig*:

Couldn't agree more.

My version:

I truly believe that blind partisanship ….

- party over principle, or 
- if my side does it, it's *wonderful*, but if your side does it, they're *criminals and idiots*

Is the single biggest current threat to our Republic.

[aside from just being flat-out disgusting, and devoid of logic, intellectual rigor, or critical thought…..]


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Neil,

You mean, like, flea-baggers crapping on police cars, right???


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Milo*: I mean … just exactly what I wrote.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A bowl of corn flakes could beat Obama.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

We awoke the sleeping Libitard….......and he forgot his medication this morning.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I give up, you guys and gals are all RIGHT!

The only ones that make sense are David Craig, Neil Beener, and Brad Nailor. So i guess I agree with some of you!

What we have is not working and the blame goes not to just one person and/or party most of the blame lies with us for letting the situation get this far out of control! There is just too much apathy on the part of the voting public that doesn't vote (just watch a Jay Leno "street walking" segment to see how many people don't know what is really going on around them).

Change, true change, can come from cooperation by all of those concerned to do what is best for the PEOPLE of this still great country …... damn party lines or the special interest lobbyists!

That is my opinion!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Dude, I haven't missed the bus. I believe that Obama will make less poor choices then three out of the four Republican candidates that are currently running. I'm not worried about socialism, we live in a society, the similarity in the words exists because we are all supposed to be working together and caring for the least and for the betterment of the society as a whole. Straight capitalism doesn't care about society except in how it can take advantage to its own benefit. Society as a whole was created for mutual benefit and the good of all, capitalism and the development of a ruling class ruined all of that. Getting closer to that might also be to our benefit, that and ditching nationalism as a whole so that we as a species can figure out how to leave where we are and expand into the universe as we should. That said, I would be more then happy to vote Paul because he may be able to break up the status quo that is driving this bus off a cliff.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't' see a bowl of corn flakes running, but i do see alot of regular flakes, religious flakes, conservative flakes..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pardon me while I ask a question. Where are the cartoons? I love to make fun of morons as much as the next guy, but this stuff is getting ridiculous. I came in here with the express intention of looking at cartoons. I believe the OP's intent was to share funny cartoons with each other. If you want to be funny, share some cartoons. Anti-anything I don't think Milo minds. He knows how to laugh. He's not some sort of closed-minded douche bag. There have been numerous threads devoted to harassing one group of idiots or another. I've posted several of them myself. That is the proper arena for this meaningless political grumblings. The topic here is posting cartoons. The ones that are true are the funniest. If someone gets their feelings hurt, they may, in fact, be some sort of pussy. Let's try to keep this on topic. Cartoons please!!!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

For those of you who can't stay on topic…










if that is not enough then my clown friend has something to say.









Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good one, Brad, thanks.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Now David, if your going to bring that over here, gloves will be off…


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah, what a loss….


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Randy was saying we should post cartoons…so i did..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cartoons are great. Here's some more.



















Let's see who squeals first.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I loved this…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

One of these guys looks just like me. See if you can spot him.?


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

oldnovice: you are kidding, right?

Maybe I should give you a chance to explain. Just what do Democrats care about *these days?*.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice little song!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I could remove two of those, but why? I'm not ashamed to look.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

This one really applies to Dems and Republicans


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least 90% of people are stupid, in any given segment of society. I like to mess with all of them. More cartoons. Milo said at the top, if you don't have a pair of *nuts*, stay out. Little girls may get their feelings hurt.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

A message from George.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't rememder actually reading the Communist Manifesto, but this cartoon explains it. It's some pretty funny stuff. Sounds like it was written by a democrat, for sure.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

If you want to anger a lunatic, call him a Tea Bagger….


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I you want to anger a liberal, remind him that he's a *commie* at heart.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Liberals are commies…there's a well educated, rational statement..


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

To preface, i believe all politicians are full crap. I don't understand why we can't have a politician who doesn't want to waste our money AND let gays get married.

But because the President fist bumps people, that is how you question if he's qualified or not? lol

Also, someone above mentioned rising gas prices because of Obama? if this is a Dems vs Repubs thing, i recall the gas costing more than it does now when Bush was in office.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.commieblaster.com/index.html


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"DON'T WORRY! ALGAEMAN WILL SAVE YOU!" "UP UP AND AWAAAAAAAY!" I hope FAR away come 1/20/2013. Maybe back to Kenya.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't get the algae cartoon. ExxonMobil has invested at least $600 Million in developing biofuels from algae; are they part of the vast left-wing conspiracy? http://www.exxonmobil.com/Corporate/energy_vehicle_algae.aspx

Some of these are pretty funny.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

John, this is about funny, it's not supposed to be another debate. Just laugh at the pictures. Post anti-anything you want. I like to laugh at everybody, I'm not prejudice, We've been posting Obama cartoons because Democrats don't know how to laugh at other Democrats, they think they have to defend every one of those dumbasses, and then expect me to defend a bunch of idiot tea-baggers and abortion protesters. I laugh at them, too. Just because millions of people vote republican for one stupid reason or another, that doesn't mean that my reasons are stupid, too. I don't condemn all democrats because of a bunch of occupy wall street type douche bags. Thanks folks, back to the show.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

There will be a lot of food for cartoons if a republiclown takes office, i hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

There will be a lot of food shortages and people falling below the poverty line if Libitards remain in office. I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hope that does not happen!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Finocchio Pinocchio"


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

We still don't know what's in it!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

What a lose… *sigh*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

IT WAS a loss, a guy with the truth.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

Derosa, I think you need to wake up from the Obama spell he put on you. Have you thought about how health care will be under this president? Do you really think the economy is recovering, not? Did you know that there are people that cannot find a job and living on wellfare and food stamps. Do you know these same people are not drawing unemployment, and are no longer counted as uneployed? Did, you know that people are having to go through closure? Are you a socialist? Do you know how bad Europe economy is, and how we are on the same path of distruction. And what about the enviromentalists, and the pipeline that Obama opposed, and the cost of gas. Well I guess you want the government to take care of you.

It is time you thought aboiut your vote.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Derosa, I think you need to wake up from the Obama spell he put on you. Have you thought about how health care will be under this president? Do you really think the economy is recovering, not? Did you know that there are people that cannot find a job and living on wellfare and food stamps. Do you know these same people are not drawing unemployment, and are no longer counted as uneployed? Did, you know that people are having to go through closure? Are you a socialist? Do you know how bad Europe economy is, and how we are on the same path of distruction. And what about the enviromentalists, and the pipeline that Obama opposed, and the cost of gas. Well I guess you want the government to take care of you.

Woodymays, I'm more then awake enough to see what is happening, there is no spell here.

I have thought about health care under this president, do you have a better alternative to the current health care situation or would you prefer to let it continue to run rampant. My brother in law just started whining that he lost his free insurance due to Obama while all the while forgetting that his job wasn't giving him regular raises under Bush because they were constantly bleeding cash from rising insurance rates from the policies that they were giving to their employees. The cost of health care and insurance has been skyrocketing through the last few presidents, it has everything to do with corporate greed from the drug companies, insurance companies and the hospitals, and a lack of federal regulation. Personally I have no issue at all with socialized medicine, but then I went 18 years without it and know what it is like to not do things that are enjoyable but high risk due to possible injury. Or suffering through a fracture because a visit to the ER would cripple finances. Now I have some of the best insurance, there is no copay on my kid and she is fully covered for the first 5 million in medical costs with no expenses to me. My annual deductible is 500, after that all medical is fully covered. I'd trade it all so that other people could share the same lack of anxiety I have now about doctor's visits. So yes you can socialize them.

Yes the economy is recovering, slower then many, including myself, would like but it is recovering nonetheless.

I was aware of these people, I live in a town full of them. And your point about them is? Until we as a nation stop shopping at wally world trying to find the absolutely best deal and start buying US made that won't change because industry will still find it cheaper to make things over there. Until we as a nation stop coddling companies that ship jobs overseas and start having higher taxes for companies that outsource to cut costs they will continue to keep the jobs out of the US. Companies like Apple that tell the US in print that they have no obligation to create jobs in the US or even assist the US financially but then turn around and expect the US to step in and assist them in fighting copyright infringement by the Chinese companies that produce knock-offs. Until executives realize that they don't need absurd salaries and bonuses that they aren't really worth at the expense of firing employees. And until employees here in the states learn that they should be satisfied with a good living wage then there will continue to be unemployed on welfare. It is a systemic issue that needs to be dealt with on all levels. You can help by only buying US to convince companies it is worth their while to create US jobs.

I am not a socialist as you would care to define it. As someone who spent years studying an digging up ancient cultures I understand the root reasons for the creation of society and feel that we have lost that understanding in the name of greed and at the expense of our neighbors. I feel that capitalism is as busted a system as communism ever was and that society is meant to operate somewhere in the middle. There will always be haves and have nots, the key is that everyone should be more concerned that their neighbors have a meal to eat and are warm at night then if their car is better or house is bigger then the neighbors. Not true socialism but being involved in the society you are a part of for the benefit of all.

I am aware of Europe's economic woes, I'm also aware of why countries like Ireland, Greece, Italy and Spain are suffering the way they are. I also know that they have always been economic issues that managed to hide behind the Euro for a short while. I can remember taking out 100,000 lira in Venice and being shocked it was only 50.00 US and just how much it could buy and Greece was worse. Part of it has to do with the lack of industry, part due to the lack of economic depth to shield from natural market fluctuations, and part due to people demanding greater pay then they are worth much like CEOs, politicians, lawyers, sports figures and a whole host of others. Different situations all together, we aren't heading down the same path at all but you can keep thinking that.

What about the environmentalists? I take it you have your head buried deep in the sand. Whether you like it or not the world does have an ecosystem that needs to be kept in balance. Just cause solar storms can cause greater global warming then we ever could doesn't give us free reign to see just how hot we can make things. Just as we shouldn't be seeing how many ecosystems we can destroy in our quest for cheap fuel. I've seen water light on fire as a direct result of fracking ruining the water table for who knows how long and causing financial harm to those people who could no longer use their own water. Letting companies run wild with no respect to the environment results in things deep pockets of radium in the Hudson from watch manufacturers creating spots that are still unsafe for fish, high mercury and heavy metals levels in lake and sea fish, places like love canal; the list is truly endless. Environmentalists are needed. Not to mention that creation was given over to man for us to be stewards of, not to pillage and plunder.

Screw the pipeline, it is time we stopped depending on oil as much and started looking for alternatives. Nor do I believe it will have any significant impact on price. Current prices are fueled by speculation and an increased foreign demand for oil. Time to start looking at natural gas, hydrogen, electric or something else all together. Till then I'm glad my car gets 33mpg and I've started combining trips to save some. Nice weather is coming so the bicycle is tuned up and ready as well.

Nope, no interest in the government taking care of me. I also don't expect as much from my president as you do since I realize that the president can't sign anything congress doesn't send his way and that right now we have a core group of people who have publicly stated that their first purpose in office is to see that Obama doesn't get a second term. Kind of slows down the whole process. I'm more concerned by the fact that there is a whole group that has publicly signed a contract to not raise taxes no matter what and that this contract is not with the people who put them in office but with one individual; Norquist. Tells me that they don't care what the people really want or need but rather that the person handing them free cash can tell them how to vote. Obama hasn't done a wonderful job by any stretch of the imagination, but he is far better then the last and looking way better then the current crop of rejects.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

It's how LBJ did it here in Texas in the 1960s


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

@Rev. Russ in Wolcott, NY, 
Your post is exactly why I would like a "like" button on this site. 
Kudos to you for your well thought out post.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Rev Russ said :

" The cost of health care and insurance has been skyrocketing through the last few presidents, it has everything to do with corporate greed from the drug companies, insurance companies and the hospitals, and a lack of federal regulation."

No the reason the cost have skyrocketed is because we are a society full of overweight hypertensive, hyperglycemic, hyperlipidemia baby boomers that rather than take responsibility for our own metabolic malaise we expect someone else to pay for our care so we can continue to eat high fat, high sugar and high carb diets.

Simply put we are fat and lazy.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Rockytop, you forgot to add in all the times we have damaged the environment causing plenty of illness, people living longer then they used to adding to the cost and increased use of machines to keep people alive after they should have been allowed to pass away. Not to mention parents who freak out at the slightest sniffle and immediately run to the doctors because the news media has scared them witless with possible influenzas that never went anywhere or because they have easy access to webmd and blow the common cold into something huge. At the same time hospitals do charge several dollars for aspirin and the cost of an ambulance to travel 20miles is astronomical. One parishioner in 3 weeks ran up a 30k dollar ambulance bill from 6 trips to and from the hospital. The abuses are systemic.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Rockytop, 
Maybe, juuust maybe, you should contact "Moochelle" and get on her "diet advisory board" so that you could march locked step with her dietary philosophies. Then you could tell all of us to "eat our peas" and "aurugula".

BTW Rev, Remember Reckitt and Benkiser? I took care of all the HVAC/R in that WHOLE COMPLEX before I retired. Plus all the storage systems for their raw product. Now the doors are CLOSED. Why? Because of FOREIGN OWNERSHIP! There's a prime example of "Global Economy" gone BAD!

On a different note:


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Interesting comments regarding the rising cost of healthcare and the reasons behind them. I would offer an alternate reason.

In the modern workforce, we have salaried and hourly employees. More and more employees are falling under the salaried definition. Laws governing the hours that a salaried employee works are lax because it is assumed that the employee might not work a 40 hour week and he/she would still receive a 40 hour check. I can tell you from a decade of experience as such an employee that never happens. What does happen, is we work a 60-80 hour week with 40 hour pay. I was on call during that time, 24/7, which meant that I averaged about 4-5 hours of sleep a night, with constant interruptions to the sleep flow. As our staff diminished (the workload remained the same), our hours increased and there are few legal limits to keep an employer from abusing that system.

For non-salaried employees we run into either abuses of overtime or the uses of part time employees. Overtime is cheaper than having more full time employees. It is much more beneficial to an employer to have 4 people work 60 hours than 6 people work 40 hours. People spend less time at home and more time on the road and at work. Part time employees receive significantly lower wages and no benefits. They have to work 2-3 jobs in order to make enough to live. This proves difficult because many employers of part time employees want their people to be "flexible." Their role is to cover full time employee vacations and gaps and so their schedule is expected to go all over the board. In other words, they are expected to have 24/7 availability at 20 hour pay.

Less time at home means less time to plan meals, this translates to an increase in fast food consumption so nutrition goes out the window. Higher workload means more stress, less sleep leads to body fatigue. Americans are also hit with the barrage of accusations that we do not spend enough time with their families and need to spend more time with their children. Obviously this pours on even more stress. Now this is for the people that are employed and do not have the pressure of trying to find work that is not available and the constant hits to people that are unemployed and have to hear the "lazy" excuse as to why work is not available. On top of this, we are also told that we need to constantly improve and keep our skills updated. Of course our employers do not provide time in our schedules to do this on their time (even though these skills prepare us for their needs) we are expected to do it in the few hours we have of our own. Unemployed people scramble to get an education, but won't get hired because they do not have experience to accompany their education.

I am personally tired of the "fat and lazy" excuse. We have lost touch (and maybe we never had this reality) to the concept that life is about living. We labor to provide a means to support our family and lifestyles. The community supports a business with profit and labor and the community is supported by the business in a quality of life that is earned by our labors. This is not happening and has not happened for some time. Politicians encourage this type of inner conflict between us to keep us divided so that we can support their way of life at the expense of our own. I don't care whether you are a democrat, republican, libertarian, independent, etc. I have no expectations for improvement with this election. As long as the hate remains, the song will be the same.

David


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Increase competition the price goes down, as in products and services.

Why can't we purchase healthcare policies across State lines?

Why is Lasik surgery prices going down and quality going up?

In other words, get the public sector out of the private sector.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Rev!
Where was the "torte reform" in "Obamacare"? THERE ISN'T ANY! You pay high costs for hospitals and doctors because THEIR malpractice insurance from the sue happy lawyers they have to insulate themselves from. My nephew's father in law is an Ob/Gyn. His insurance just for him in a 3 doctor practice was $300K/year. That's $900K for all three doctors. How'd ya like to have to cover that "nut" every year? He quit delivering babies. Now you couple with the people that go the the ER for a hangnail instead of a doctor or urgent care facility. I'm taking about those who get their healthcare covered by Social Services. Who covers the hospitals costs for these visits? You think the state pays the same as an "insured" person? There is ANOTHER reason why health insurance cost so much. Those of us with insurance "take up the slack". Sounds like "redistribution of wealth" to me. Same with ambulance companies including the volunteer fire dept ones. They pay through the nose for insurance to provide that service. 
Just like I'm paying for my own insurance at present. But you know what? I LIKE IT that way. No Washington Bureaucrat decides which doctor I see and when. You want socialized medicine? MOVE TO CANADA or Great Britain. Then when you're dying from a brain tumor and get put on a "list" for treatment, you'll see the error of your thinking. The US Government can't run the postal service, you want them to run the health care system? One word come to mind, MISHUGINA!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi David,
BRAVO SIR, BRAVO! Your "rebuttal" can best be described as a "nine gun salvo". "Circular error probability, impact with a high order of detonation, have a nice day!"


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you missed my point Bob…I have no use for " Moochelle" or having the government tell me what to eat…....ever.

I am talking about one of the causes for increased healthcare in our country which is a lack of personal responsibility. It is about lifestyle choices.

I could care less how many Big Macs anyone eats a day, just don't ask me to pay my "fair" share or have " shared sacrifice" to fund their negligence.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

*David said: Politicians encourage this type of inner conflict between us to keep us divided so that we can support their way of life at the expense of our own. *

EXACTLY!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

David, also good points and I've been there. Had a job that paid ok but the wanted 60-40 hours a week from its employees, He got it with the one person he put on salary and with some of the hourly. I like my family life and decided it wasn't worth it, thankfully I was able to find a better job in the same field, I know it isn't an option for many people stuck in the same situation and that kind of stress does also impact especially with heart and blood pressure issues.

Bob, tort reform was in there originally it was just removed. My first pediatrician retired very early due to rising malpractice costs so I'm well aware that it is another reason I just lump it under the insurance companies that still come out way ahead at the end of the year. Different cause for the increase price but they still charge more then it is worth and the courts also need to keep the overall payouts to a reasonable level. 
I'm also glad that you are happy with your skyrocketing insurance rates. Me, I'd rather bring socialized medicine here then move there and reduce the cost for everyone through reform of the whole system. People should only need to be afraid of getting ill, not if their illness will destroy their lives financially.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Maybe healthcare cost are going up because of…..................
cost of insurance? Here are some links to read, and the first is about NON-PROFIT "healthcare".
http://www.medcitynews.com/2011/08/nonprofit-hospital-ceo-salaries-in-the-midwest-whos-on-top/

But by far the biggest insurance cost is in the FOR Profit providers

Ins. Co. & CEO With 2007 Total CEO Compensation

Aetna Ronald A. Williams: $23,045,834
Cigna H. Edward Hanway: $25,839,777
Coventry Dale B. Wolf : $14,869,823
Health Net Jay M. Gellert: $3,686,230
Humana Michael McCallister: $10,312,557
U.Health Grp Stephen J. Hemsley: $13,164,529
WellPoint Angela Braly (2007): $9,094,271
L. Glasscock (2006): $23,886,169

Ins. Co. & CEO With 2008 Total CEO Compensation

Aetna, Ronald A. Williams: $24,300,112
Cigna, H. Edward Hanway: $12,236,740
Coventry, Dale Wolf: $9,047,469
Health Net, Jay Gellert: $4,425,355
Humana, Michael McCallister: $4,764,309
U. Health Group, Stephen J. Hemsley: $3,241,042
Wellpoint, Angela Braly: $9,844,212

Do you really think the cost of insurance is about what they pay your doctor? For those two years ~412 million dollars of our total health care cost went to seven CEO's. I wonder what all those VP that run around getting coffee for those CEO's make?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Another lib that is envious of achievers who worked hard and are now wealthy.

If you own a 401k or mutual fund , I bet you have money invested in every one of these companies.

I know I do and hope their profits and stock price soars.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

MEGA DITTOS!!!!!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

@RockytopScott
Was that an attempt to answer my question? My question was do you think the salary of CEO's is contributing to the high cost of health care? I appears your answer is to call me a name "lib" and then make assumptions of my character.
That is a well thought out argument….....<--that was sarcasm, just so you know.
I am not going to attempt to change your mind. It would be pointless.

Oh another question, What were the conservatives in the revolutionary war called?


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Study more about health insurance Mel.

Do some research and you will find the answer. I know the answer but I will let you discover it for yourself.

Compare the health insurance carriers profits to other industries. Look at every component of the cost and utilization trends in health care. Study the change in the risk factors of the population. The answer is in there somewhere and it isn't what public traded CEOs are being paid.

In response to your comment on the revolutionary war and the lexicon of that period….well times and meanings of words have changed…you are correct, the word used to have a different meaning.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

*waho6o9*, thumbs up. You *have* been paying attention


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I live in Tennessee where Georgia, Alabama and Tennessee meet.

Buying health insurance in my state or across state lines will NOT change the price because my health status and geographic cost area will not change, which are the 2 most prominent factors in determining premium levels.

Purchasing a policy in Georgia does not make me require less health services or a different mix of the care I require.

When the general public hears this fairytale from politicians they should think to themselves…....if I buy a Ford truck from another state will my car insurance be lower when I get home or will I get more MPGs than if I make the purchase in my own state?

It is a ridiculous proposition.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

The salaries of CEO's are just a drop in the bucket for a multi-billion dollar company. Mel said it in his comment above, *For Profit*. Somehow people got the idea that insurance companies are some sort of charity. They are in it to make money. Just like the rest of us. They hire the best people they can get, so they can make the most money. The going rate for a guy that can run a company that size, and keep the stock holders happy, is pretty high compared to what I make. I wish I was making 12 million a year, but I know I couldn't do that job. I also want to get payed like an NFL quarter-back. That would be a great pay check. There's only a couple of little problems, though. I'm too fat, too slow, and I can't throw a football that far. I could get out there on the field, get my ass kicked a few times and get fired. If a CEO can't do the job, the board of directors get a new one. They get blamed for everything that happens in the company, whether they did it or not. It's not a job you just give to your brother-in-law. They have to get results. Do you want to invest in a company that is being run by the lowest bidder?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

1st Amendment NULLIFIED


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I absolutely love Judge Napolitano.. I really miss his show.

For those talking about healthcare: take a look into HDHPs and HSAs. I have one through work and it is veeerry inexpensive (in comparison). It has made me very conscious about staying in shape, being safe, and changing my mentality about health insurance. I've come to realize that it needs to be treated more like *insurance*. You don't file a claim with your agent when you get your oil changed or buy new tires. HDHPs are great to have.. most offer benefits for preventative checkups/well visits. In cases where expenses are overwhelming, there's a cap to how much you pay, first with a coinsurance rate (for some plans) and then with out of pocket expenses. I know that I won't ever have to pay over $5500 this year for care-I pay ~$250 for the premium, and contribute $300 to my HSA per month, $200 of which my company contributes. The HSA is tax free!

FWIW, HSAs/HDHPs were just one of the 9 or so options presented before congress as alternatives to obamacare

Anyways, back to the regularly scheduled problems


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan
Another great show is "the five" 
Even Beckel is entertaining. HA!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread should be renamed "Spin World"..


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahh politics..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Darrell.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

think about it









check out her work clothes









BROUGHT TO US BY THE PARTY OF* 'NO'*


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

People come down on our police officers, saying that they don't care about
or respect others. Well, here is a story that clearly shows not all cops
are in that category.

This story involves the police department in the small hill country town
of Fredericksburg, TX who reported finding a man's body last Saturday in
the early evening in the Pedernales River near the state highway-87
bridge. The dead man's name would not be released until his family had
been notified.

The victim apparently drowned due to excessive beer consumption while
visiting "someone" in Kerrville. He was wearing black fishnet stockings,
4 inch spiked heels, a red garter belt, a pink G-string, purple lipstick,
dazzle dust on his eyelids, 1/2 inch false eyelashes and an Obama T-shirt.

The police removed the Obama T-shirt to spare his family any unnecessary
embarrassment.

See there, Texas police do care.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh! I see Brad. And your thread of a "counter nature" isn't "spun"? But yours requires the implementation of the "Olbermann axiom" to rationalize it. Isn't that the same axiom used in an anerobic digester?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Bob…such impressive vocabulary..you really knocked me on my liberal ass…shouldn't you be stapling tea bags to a stupid looking hat instead of wasting your time posting in this joke of a joke thread?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

The difference here is, Milo doesn't whine and block people, when they post something that he doesn't like. Everyone is welcome. As long as people keep coming back and crying about this thread, I'll keep posting cartoons. I believe that is the whole point, anyway. Post some funny pictures and listen to the intolerant douche bags squeal like little girls. That is actually much more entertaining than cartoons. I was actually watching that other cartoon thread for a while. I like to laugh at everybody, I don't care who they are, the madder they get, the more I laugh. Mad Republicans are funny, too, especially when they get pissed off about some stupid cartoon. The only problem with that one is that it is boring. There are not near enough cartoons. Anyone who complains is blocked from the discussion. Every time I look back it, it is the same few guys having a circle jerk. Since Mikey is gone, Brad wants to be the new pivot man.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's ANOTHER for ya BRAD! Looks like "Horace Zontlmyk" got a "new ride"!


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

RandyM68 I don't see anything funny in either posts, but I do see a sad state of affairs, I cannot believe the hate and vitriol everyone spews at each other. Kinda makes me want to cry. We used to be such a proud nation now we are all just a bunch of haters, hating each other. that's all I got say, I won't reply in this post again.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

All I've got to say about Obama is two things…

1)What was your last grocery bill, and how much did you get for that money…

2)How much did a tank of gas cost you, and did you even fill it up?

Does the Idiot and Chief Moron really think he can't do anything about the price of gas, and inflation? IF he really does, he's even more dangerous than I thought, and we can't vote him out of office fast enough.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, for those that wonder,

if I start banning people from the thread, it's just shows I'm on the road to Libitard Nation that they already drive on…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Randy
I've never been part of a circle jerk, I don't know what you mean by pivot man…I'm not familiar enough with the process to be inside on the lingo..but apparently you are..

When I started my cartoon thread I knew it would be invaded by low IQ Tea Bagging loosers posting anti Obama crap. If you knew how to read you would have read in the beginning of my thread I clearly state that I didn't start the thread to hear asinine opinions from tin foil hat wearing idiots, I didn't start the thread to see racist, anti liberal cartoons. If Milo wants opinions in his thread then fine…why is that so hard for you an Milo to understand…oh, wait..I answered my own question. And for your information I haven't banned anyone from my thread for posting..anyone thats banned was already on my block list for other reasons..

Last time I checked it's my right to run my thread the way I want to..C'mon..you stupid Tea baggers are all about the constitution..isn't that my first amendment right?

Your just another tough talking, bat******************** crazy, tea bagger idiot hiding behind his keyboard, saying things to people he would never dare say to their faces…Is there a picture of Sarah Palin at the center of your circle jerk, Randy? Or Rush maybe?

Milo, can you tell all us stupid idiot "Libritards" exactly what control the president has over the gas prices? Huh? I would love to hear your Tea Bagger logic on that one..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can post any cartoon you want Brad. We are posting anti-Obama crap just because it pisses you off, and you can't shut up about it. You are the one who is keeping this thread alive. All you can do is call me a Tea bagger. You are one smart feller. I'm posting cartoons, you are the one talking all the ********************. Keep telling yourself that I'm hiding behind the key board, that doesn't mean I can't make you cry like a little girl. Mikey made me play this game with him, too. I thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Whos crying? I'm not..your busy making jerk off references..You couldn't make me cry unless maybe you showed me a picture of your wife(or boyfriend)

This thread is all for me? Oh, I'm honored…I'd like to thank all the republitards, Tea baggers, crazy second amendment gun toting nut jobs and all the other crazy loons that made this possible..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Got yours ordered yet BRAD? Then you can be one of his "Gangstas" !
The lettering is wrong though. The "H" should be a "D".


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Your not a racist Bob..not at all..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

" If I had a son, he'd look just like Trayvon"


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Your from Texas, aren't you Randy?










Still displaying the stars and bars..here's a hint..the Civil War has been over..for most of us intelligent people anyways..for a long time..Damn you, Abraham Lincoln…this is all your fault..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I knew you couldn't shut up. Thanks, Brad, I love smart guys like you.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

So let me see if I get this straight Randy. You believe a thread was started specifically to annoy one person. You have been here for what? 2 months? And, during this time, you came to the conclusion that the forums are for the purpose of singling out two individuals whose politics you don't agree with and needle them to the point of response. Just for your own amusement. I am cool with it, that is your right to free speech. But it is always good to know the character of the person whose posts I am reading.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya, your plumb smarter than Mikey and me, there Jethro..

He's a woodworking troll…Don't waste your breath, he can.t see past the gun rack in the back window of his pickup..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Those debt numbers are pure Tea bagger bull********************..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Conveniently, Obama's bars are not on the chart.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

If Obama "had a son", he'd look like THIS!










Or maybe THIS!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

This latest video of Oefyah explains pretty much how he feels about Capitalism. This should send chills up any red blooded American's spine. He should have been a Soviet czar instead of a fake non-leader of once free world.

http://realclearpolitics.com/video/2012/03/30/obama_youre_on_your_own_economics_doesnt_work.html


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You see that little asterisk next to the words 4 years…what does it say the asterisk means…PROJECTED….in other words..bull********************! Like your Politics, Jim..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

DRINK UP DAVID!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

What? No Bill Maher?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

hey brad nailer…...if you look at your chart from a few posts ago you will see that during the clinton….excuse me…first republican house majority in 40 years the deficits went down and that was under the speakership of(cue the horror music) next gingrich.

can you reconcile this fact along with the fact that the budget process of the federal government starts in the house of representatives(the same one with the first republican majority in 40 years) and yet still think that it was all Clinton doing that made for lessor deficits?

My next question is why ?(if the answer is all republicans bad all democrats good)


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

NUF SAID?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Brad
For once in you're immature responses, try to not use profanity.
Yes there is an asterisk there, as I'm sure it will end up at 7 trillion the way the wacko is going.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

didn't think you would respond mr brad nailer….but then if you have to think and answer it might hurt


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

This forum is about cartoons, not a debate. Post something funny, don't just whine like little bitches.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i find it rather *funny*
that with 35,000 paid lobbyists
from all around the world
that can waltz right into congress
and buy whatever they want

'WE THE PEOPLE' 
(regardless of party choice)
can only take a tour
of the ground floor
and are watched by armed guards


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just for our "friend" David.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Remember that guy? I sure as hell do! His actions brought us close to the brink back in '62.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Now he makes up his version of Websters

Here it is:

*projections* plural of pro·jec·tion (Noun)
Noun: 
An estimate or forecast of a future situation or trend based on a study of *present* ones.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*bob*
i not only support our troops
i help our vet's too

here is a 'hands on' one
rand is a marine (ret)
in a wheelchair
he was in the pilot programs
that set up the seals rangers delta force

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/19027

and here is another with arlin
also wheelchair bound (but getting better)
air force and SAK

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/24028

all at no charge
just my way of helping as i can


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

hey brad nailer……if you look at your chart from a few posts ago you will see that during the clinton….excuse me…first republican house majority in 40 years the deficits went down and that was under the speakership of(cue the horror music) next gingrich.

can you reconcile this fact along with the fact that the budget process of the federal government starts in the house of representatives(the same one with the first republican majority in 40 years) and yet still think that it was all Clinton doing that made for lessor deficits?

My next question is why ?(if the answer is all republicans bad all democrats good)

So does that mean that the current deficit should be blamed on the Obama…excuse me…current republican house majority under the speakership of (and yes this does deserve horror music and screaming) Eric Cantor. After all, by the logic displayed above the president doesn't deserve the credit ergo the president doesn't deserve the blame. Unless it is that all republicans are good and all democrats are bad; but we already know your answer to that don't we.

In both cases the president is simply signing what Congress has passed through for him to sign. The difference is that Clinton could and did politically maneuver things to make the republicans look bad publicly if they didn't go along with him and Obama is trying to work with people who don't care if they make themselves look bad in their effort to make him a one term president.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Save the economy = get rid of *sickness*care, and actually have a *health*care system. #1 reason why our country is so F%&*ed!

Do you know you can now eat yourself into obesity/diabetes, (and since it is a diagnosed "disease") get worker's comp because you're too fat and sick to go to work, but apparently deserve to get paid for siting at home, and eating more….

What a joke


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly Russ…..exactly.. Republitard/Tea Bagger double standard

I was waiting for some pinhead to point out my definition wasn't the exact word for word match to the Websters definition….thanks for not disappointing me, pinhead


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

no derosa it should be blamed on those who ran congress four the four years preceding record deficits we now have…..2006-10….pelosi and reid


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually, if there was any blame to be carried, it is on the shoulders of us citizens. Government steps in when there is a problem. Items like Medicaid, Welfare, Insurance, etc. exist on the government docket because, we the people, turn a blind eye towards the misfortune of others. We make assumptions about others whom we don't even know. That "obese" person who is living a cushy life because they overeat, do you know one that fits that scenario? Personally? Not talking about something that you read on online news or seen on a talk show. When was the last time you were invited by someone living on welfare's house and got to visit their mansion and enjoy a cookout on steaks paid for by the government? That guy with the "work for food" sign. Did you go over to his house and knock back a few beers because he is overflowing in cash due to handouts? I hear many comments about the strength of our forefathers. One should read the biography of Benjamin Franklin. One of the greatest Americans that ever lived, a doctor, ambassador, wordsmith, and print maker came to Philadelphia without a dime to his name. Was taken in by the governor of the city and had room and board until he could get established. Do you think that would happen today?

Removing governmental dependencies requires action on our part. Don't want to pay in taxes? Expect to pay in good citizenship and lookout for our fellowman. Don't want to do that? Then expect to see it taken out in taxes. The government gets bogged down because WE do not take responsibility for ourselves. It isn't just the "losers" it is the "winners" who blatantly ignore the fact that, despite their hard work, their good fortune was also gained by the good will of others. Democrat or Republican, if you want to blame anyone, blame the people who make this country. Not those that run it based on our decisions.

David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well said *david*

i have lived in other country's that had government supplied clinics and hospitals
everyone could go there for free
a kid falling out of a tree or someone in an accident

the rich (when they got conscious) would pay their own way to better hospitals or doctors
and could buy more exotic medicines if they chose

all the pharmacies would sell whatever you might need
(without a dr.'s prescription)
with the exception of hard drugs (morphine and the likes)
the pharmacists could help you with what you might need
to take care of yourself and your family at home
so the services were not overburdened or clogged with unnecessary people just 'complaining' 
about some imagined illness

all the doctors got paid what they were worth not what the best of them were worth
and nobody sued them as it was not worth it as the govt. paid them
unless they had their own practice 
if they were good they made more if not they made less very simple

these services are paid out of regular taxes just like roads and some transportation's

the problems as you point out come from people wanting 'special' treatment

you want more pay for it yourself you want medical help go to the govt' services
it's free

nobody abuses the system they have better things to do working towards a better life

unfortunately starting that here in the US would clog our services for years
as many would just go to the hospitals on an almost daily basis
complaining of some minor ache or pain since everyone wants as much 'free' as they can get

this whole right - left bashing makes me wonder about us 
'welfare' and 'entitlements' don't seem to different to me
just different words for the same thing

until 'WE THE PEOPLE' take responsibility for ourselves
the govt. can't do much for us


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are offended by the content in this thread, why are you here reading it?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a matter of being offended or not offended. Freedom of speech works both ways. If one is free to speak out, others are free to respond. Too often, freedom of speech translates to "I have the right to speak but everyone else can just shut up"


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

David, you make some good points.

Patron, its nice being in a place like that isn't it? Here my wife got a bladder infection and it was a trip to the night clinic in Rochester, have to wait till night or they send you to the ER which we couldn't afford. Thankfully she got in at 7pm so she didn't have to wait till the next day for the generic antibiotics and all said it was still 300.00 out of pocket. Same scenario in Europe; we walked into the pharmacy, explained the issue, and 30.00 later had a brand name antibiotic. Amazing how much time, money and energy was saved by not having to jump through the hoops here.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Here maybe this visual aid will help you understand..that and a nap and a cookie..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least he *farts* like a winner.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Brad has left the building! Hail to Caesar!!!!
Back to cartoons


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for the duplicate post. Fixed it


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm still here Jimmy…I just have been busy doing woodworking..imagine that…I prefer working in my shop to arguing with pinheads and trolls..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

@


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Waaah, he can't neglect his wood woorking. Do you have a Harley too, Brad?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to lol


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice try troll..have a nice day..oh, wait..I'm about to cry…NOT


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good one stretch, I saved it too.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Try to come up with some new words today, Brad. Just saying troll, over and over, doesn't make you look very intelligent. I don't even have to call you stupid, I'll just let you prove that point all by yourself.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Listen to her go, but she's no Mikey.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

keep throwing your line in the water…and keep flying the stars and bars

Do you have any cartoons in your gay little folder that depicts a Texas looser that has nothing better to do but try and bait people online?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

As long as the douche bag keeps biting, it's still fun to me. He keeps editing the above comment. You'd think he'd correct his spelling. It shows just how smart he really is.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Pot, kettle.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't I interpret your responses to my baiting posts as whining and crying? Why yes I can! Keep responding to my taunts and insults..you stupid so and so..whatever..blah blah blah


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

So by virtue of responding that makes me "acting like a little girl? No matter what I say I'm crying like a little bitch? Somebody needs to get a life…and that somebody would be the resident troll

I'll shut up when I feel like shutting up….You keep interpreting my responses whatever way your twisted mind wants..I don't give a ******************** what your opinion of me or my words is..and I am not going anywhere..who's the punk? Some Texas bitch who hides behind a keyboard harassing people, so he can win little psychological victory's in his own mind?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Who keeps editing his post now? Checking your troll spelling? Or are you too dumb to have a more than one thought at a time..I blocked you thats right..internet tough guy..a twat would be a dumb hick who spends his time harassing people in blogs and whos not smart enough to know the Civil Wars been over for a while now,doush..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you getting upset, honey?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope…just voicing my opinion like everyone else on here..


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

Hahahah …Brad nailer is giving someone a hard time for not responding….hahaha
hey brad nailer……if you look at your chart from a few posts ago you will see that during the clinton….excuse me…first republican house majority in 40 years the deficits went down and that was under the speakership of(cue the horror music) next gingrich.

can you reconcile this fact along with the fact that the budget process of the federal government starts in the house of representatives(the same one with the first republican majority in 40 years) and yet still think that it was all Clinton doing that made for lessor deficits?

My next question is why ?(if the answer is all republicans bad all democrats good)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Re posting doughan? I believe rev. Russ answered your question very effectively..the first time you posted this nonsense..FO


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

doughan….36 posts in 347 days..no projects..can you say..troll? At least the Dixie chick has a few projects posted..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

NEWS FLASH!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yah BOB - - that is why it is the APRIL 1 Edition - - - April Fools Day….


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

ALRIGHT… Calm in DOWN you guys! This forum is supposed to be a FUN ALTERNATIVE, not a place to just BE AN ASS. If you going to be an ass, at least be a funny one…


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Brad, how is the FDR poster above supposed to be any different, in a sense, than Obummer calling out SCOTUS and thinking his laws are free from being declared unconstitutional?

Who does he think he is? Hugo Chaves or something???


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

If I Was a Liberal>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL!>


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Barack Obama explained>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

We had a phrase in Louisiana called "crawfishing", meaning backpedaling
.









.
http://www.timesunion.com/news/article/Judge-upset-by-Obama-s-comments-on-health-care-law-3456999.php
.
HOUSTON (AP) - A federal appeals court judge on Tuesday seemed to take offense to comments President Barack Obama made earlier this week in which he warned that if the Supreme Court overturned his signature health care overhaul it would amount to *overreach by an "unelected" court.*
.
and later
.
At the meeting, Obama said the *Supreme Court "is the final say on our Constitution and our laws*, and all of us have to respect it. ... I have enormous confidence that in looking at this law, not only is it constitutional, but that the Court is going to exercise its jurisprudence carefully because of the profound power that our Supreme Court has."


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Without the Supreme Court, we would be totally screwed. They are the only ones who can't lose their because some bunch of idiots don't like what they are doing. Even when the mob is led by by the President himself.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*James Carville and his twin brother "precious"*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

and yet once again you don't respond…...

I make my living doing finish carpentry ….curved stairs in particular.try ….ca skyhook.com….. to see my work.I was their lead installer….......before the housing crash and trained most of the personel that run the company now.
Most of the pictures on their website were done by me.They are the second biggest stair finish carpentry company in california and probably the nation.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

That was actually funny, Brad, good job. I'll save it too.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL Dr. Dirt! The similarity between Carvill and "Golum" is REMARKABLE!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

What it really comes down to, is the proper title for the republican party, there considered the RIGHT, (wing), this is no coincidence, God instilled that in the hearts and minds of the people who came up with these parties, God knowing all things, ordained the names, the Right (wing) is in essence, made out to be the Right standing, with God and man, (moral integrety, and true spiritual beliefs in God),

The Bible uses versus such as " The Righteousness of God", and "Jesus at the Right hand of the Father" "

Gen:7:1: And the LORD said unto Noah, Come thou and all thy house into the ark; for thee have I seen righteous before me in this generation.

Gen:15:6: And he believed in the LORD; and he counted it to him for righteousness.

Here is a very interesting concept of Right.
Gen:18:23: And Abraham drew near, and said, Wilt thou also destroy the righteous with the wicked?
The opposite of Righteous is wickedness. according to this verse.

And another verse explaining,
Gen:18:25: That be far from thee to do after this manner, to slay the righteous with the wicked: and that the righteous should be as the wicked, that be far from thee: Shall not the Judge of all the earth do right?

So it shows that God has instilled it in the hearts of men to give the names to each party appropriately.

It is no coincidence that the Republican party was given the name (Right (wing)), for it is the party that has been sanctioned by God Himself.

That's why you will find the humane, and moral integrety upheld in this party, as well as the proper respect for the constitution of the United States, these are the people who see the reality of what our Nation has been rooted in, and are willing to stand for what is RIGHT, so as to bring this Nation back to RIGHT standing before God, and man,, that our Nation can once again be one Nation under GOD, indivisible with liberty and justice for all.

That's what is at stake here when it comes to these elections.
Our Nation needs to be brought back to Righteousness.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Hobby1

Good Friday everyone


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow…Is that post by Rick Santorum?

*It is no coincidence that the Republican party was given the name (Right (wing)), for it is the party that has been sanctioned by God Himself.
*
Get out the hip waders…it's gettin thick in here.. What party does the Easter Bunny sanction?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Save a tree, wipe your ass on a spotted owl.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

It is no coincidence that the Republican party was given the name (Right (wing)), for it is the party that has been sanctioned by God Himself. 
Get out the hip waders…it's gettin thick in here.. What party does the Easter Bunny sanction?

Yes, I was wrong in that statement, I apologize.

God instituted governments, and has given us both the democratic and republican parties, so that we could have a check and balance system, that both parties should pull together as a team, for the betterment of our Country they represent. Where one party is week in one area, the other party who's strong in that area can pick up the slack and vice versa, to keep the balance of our nation intact.

Those who are pulling for Mr Obama, would you seriously take a moment and ask yourself these questions.

1). If he was in the republican party, would you vote for him?

2).Do you feel in all honesty he is representing what our country has always stood for in moral values and the government for the people. Is he honoring our constitution and respecting it as the God given law of our land given by our forefathers?

3). Are we willing to hand over the american freedom, that war veterans who gave there lives, who are still alive, and the soldiers who are still trying to defend this freedom, are we willing to be traitors to there sacrifices, that there sacrifices was all in vain, all that they fought for was it all in vain, by us just handing it over to be taken from us.

To vote against Mr obama is NOT voting against your democratic party, but rather to pull together as an american people to have both parties once again serving this country as the United States that it is.

If Mr obama is not reelected, this does not mean that the republicans won, nor does it mean that the democrats lost, it means that the american people has won.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This one has nothing to do with politics..I just think it's funny..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Hobby…ever hear of a concept called "Separation of Church and State" Most of the writers on the Declaration of Independence, and the authors of the Constitution (that every gun loving pin head in here loves to quote, but they usually won't read past the first two amendments) believed in that concept….You want to believe in the imaginary man in the sky and let your life be ruled by a fairy tail then it's your right as an American citizen to do so..but don't shove your beliefs down my throat, and keep YOUR religion out of EVERYONE'S government..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

That's funny ********************, Brad, seriously.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

ahem brad….the founding fathers of this great country believed in freedom of religeon not freedom from religeon.

but I have to agree with you(gasp from the audience) you shouldn't shove your beliefs down anyones throat .

keeping that in mind next time you see someone that failed to grasp the significance of an education or the good in their lives of just plain hard work instead of your socialistic attitudes that you think we should all give to that person ….pony up and contribute as much as you like.Instant gratification for you as well as being consistant with your stance on no beliefs shoved down anyones throats.

Personally i will continue to give to charities that help the man learn to fish and perfect the art of marketing those fish to those that don't while you dream up ways of taking his market driven income away from him for your own beliefs and satifaction.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

It is the Second Amendment that lets me keep my gun. Not Obama


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's my gun that protects the rest of the amendments. I don't give a damn who you are, don't even try to take *my* porn away.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gentleman,

I apologize, if it seems that religion is being shoved down your throat,
that is not my intention, I would never shove man made bondage down anyones throat,
I was trying to bring to light, to our remembrance let's not forget, God is who He is.

He doesn't exist because we believe, we believe because He exists.

It's the same as, just because a person believes that the earth is a sphere and not flat, does not make the reality of the earth being a shere. Believing something does not make it true, the truth causes one to believe, and that truth is belived upon, because of the overwhelming evidence that proves it to be true.

So no, I'm not saying this is my belief, when I share about God, I'm sharing about the truth that we all as humans have that spiritual need for God because He created us in His image and likeness.
So maybe we just kind of forgot, that God is who He is, and I was trying to remind us of this truth.

Also God loves Mr obama, Christ died for His sins too, that's how much God loves mankind, that He gave us His Son, so it is not true because one believes it's believed upon because of the evidence of it's truth.

I apologize again if it seemed like a religios shoveing, I did not mean it to be.

Please forgive me,
God Bless.
Happy Easter.


----------



## pcarss (Apr 7, 2012)

post 2 . . . all I want to do is send a message


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy Easter Hobby1

He is Risen


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

No problem, hobby. We are harassing democrats in here. The religion argument can happen somewhere else. Most of us are just posting cartoons and pictures. A couple of idiots keep trying to start another argument, but they do that everywhere.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

edit…I'll just delete my response so I don't get labled a trouble maker..oh, damn..too late for that I guess..


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually, the Republicans didn't come into being until the 1850s. The Whigs were the major party before that. I am good with God. But I never seen any good when any political organization proclaims to be ordained by him. According to the Bible, the last God sanctioned government had the prophet Samuel at the head. That was quite awhile before America became a nation.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS FUNNY! LOL

*
When is someone going to show his original Paper Birth Certificate?

*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Here ya go joe…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That was a bit MUCH…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, Joe, how about this one?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

Just look at those pec's!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Hobby1- I'm very glad you retracted your statement. The very notion that God has ordained any one party over another is just another road block to the two parties working together and is extremely presumptuous.

Those who are pulling for Mr Obama, would you seriously take a moment and ask yourself these questions.

1). If he was in the republican party, would you vote for him?
Yes, but only if the dems were trying to pawn off the current crop of idiots the repubs are currently actually trying to pass off.

2).Do you feel in all honesty he is representing what our country has always stood for in moral values and the government for the people. Is he honoring our constitution and respecting it as the God given law of our land given by our forefathers?
No worse then the last guy, not that that is the best standard. I also wouldn't expect to see any improvement if the current options were elected either. Can you honestly suggest that one of the repub options would do all of that?

3). Are we willing to hand over the american freedom, that war veterans who gave there lives, who are still alive, and the soldiers who are still trying to defend this freedom, are we willing to be traitors to there sacrifices, that there sacrifices was all in vain, all that they fought for was it all in vain, by us just handing it over to be taken from us.
Already did, they call it the Patriot act, Obama has been stupid enough to keep signing it forward and for that reason alone I would vote against him if I really believed there was a better option. I'll vote for Paul if he is on the ballot, not because I believe he is the better option but because I believe that our nation needs a shaking up. I also already believe that since Korea all our wars have been in vain and pointless. We've sent our youth off to suffer for no democratic gain; in some instances they were fighting for the freedom of others to no avail, in the rest we were being a nation of war mongers.

To vote against Mr obama is NOT voting against your democratic party, but rather to pull together as an american people to have both parties once again serving this country as the United States that it is.

If Mr obama is not reelected, this does not mean that the republicans won, nor does it mean that the democrats lost, it means that the american people has won.
I only wish this were true. However I believe that we would need to virtually eliminate most of the people in office in all three branches, institute time limits, eliminate bribes under the heading of lobbyists and do a lot of clean up all around. Whether Obama is there or not currently doesn't matter in regards to the overall quality of the government.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

What a crock of s**t that is..

Oh ya, Randy you suck at Photoshop..don't quit your day job..and if that's your day job..'nuff said.

That chimp video is one of the most disrespectful, racist, things I have ever seen…along with also being the most poorly produced..looks like a 10 year old made it…but,whoever made that is a terrible human being…along with anyone that would propagate, or proliferate such disgusting garbage..congratulations Randy you hit a new low..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least you won the contest, Brad.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

OK I'll bite..what contest would that be, Randy?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ugly lap dog, of course.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

That pledge of allegiance picture is a perfect example of tea Bagger smoke screen…..that picture was snapped two seconds before the pledge started and Obama put his hand up to his heart a second after that picture was taken…typical Tea bagging lies and misdirection…trying to get you to think he isn't patriotic..


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Randy, with all due respect, I am flagging these racist images fellows. This is getting out of hand. Please remove.

David


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Same with one of yours Brad. There is a line.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

How is mine racist? Its a bunch of semi nude black people celebrating the birth of our lord…(snicker) Now Randys', that's racist with a capitol "ist"


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

All about context Brad. We have a multicultural community. If you cannot see where your text, along with the image, was inflammatory, there is definitely a problem. Difference of opinion turning into mud wrestling is one thing. But the direction this is going is nothing but obnoxious.

David


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alphonzo Rachel tells it like it is! ZONATION>




The mindset of the LIBERAL at it's finest.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Liberals sack Tim Tebow's Faith>


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

First of all, I agree with everything he says in that first video. He describes her perfectly, and I don't agree with one thing she said. So as far as that being a typical liberals mindset, your totally wrong, Bob…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Class Warfare>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Still think Obama is a "honest, forthright president? Think that his "strings" aren't being "pulled" by outside forces? Still think that to 2012 election will be the "Voice of the People"? Better think again!
THE MASTER PLAN>


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya your so right..presidents are often swayed by outside forces..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

How Obama fixed an election that hasn't even happened yet? Wow that is some kinda right wing conspiracy lunatic full on Tea bagger s__t…The master plan huh? That video is like sitting through the unibombers manifesto…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

In Arab culture, it is more acceptable for a man to kiss and hold hands with another man publicly than with a woman. The culture is more modest sexually and the public gestures are reserved for non-sexual context. Whether one likes Bush or not or whether one likes our relationship with Saudi Arabia, the expressions here are not sexual in context. Actually, it is a rare honor as such expressions of friendship usually are not shared with foreigners.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

And from the lips of one of the senates OLDEST Liberal Democrats. Dick(pun intended) Durbin. "If we all drove hybrid cars we would have FEWER tornados" Really "Dick"? To use the Yiddish for the same appendage, WHAT A PUTZ!>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh I see David. So the fact that the CEO of this Spanish company was a major campaign contributor to Obama is just a "coincidence"? Is that like the "coincidence" of the $12 BILLION given to Petrobraz to offshore drill and George Soros is a major stock holder? And the govenment contract for the military aircraft denied to Hawker-Beechcraft over ANOTHER Soros interest?
Hawker-Beechcraft Denied Big Air Force Contract in Favor of Brazilian Company With Soros Connections
Yes, yes! "Conspiracies" abounding. (Insert Bronx cheer)


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*BobM001: Alphonzo Rachel tells it like it is! ZONATION

I will help her to get back to Africa!

Anyone else want to help?!
*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You could pick apart every campaign contribution on either side and spin it however you want it to look….go put on your tinfoil hat and count your ammo..

David.. it went right over your head..you kind of got it in the middle there…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*If *Obama can hoodwink the Nations' Election Control Officials that he had a bonafide Birth Certificate beyond any shadow of a doubt, HE can fix the election to Elect anyone he wants for President!

*The critical question is…

"Can we STOP him from doing it?!"

*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya that's what he did..he hoodwinked 'em..ya that's right..befuddled, confused, gave'em the old rickety rack…Statue of Liberty play…ya thats right see…pulled the old end around….ya, see…23 skedoo..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

And now another LIBERAL MOMENT!>


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This one goes out to everyone that thinks this country was founded on the bible…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan,
I hate flagging anything. My kids often are around me while I'm on Lumberjocks though.
PLEASE watch the language and inappropriate content.
I think it was you that posted the photo last night with the finger flicking the ….............
My eight year old niece seen that.
Thank a lot.
Please, just don't.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Reagan Vs. Obama - Social Economics 101


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Obama says "The holy Quran teaches us"....... It's OK to STONE OUR WOMEN


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

And beer was invented to help ugly women get laid.










How do you think that happened?

And Bob, you've never wanted to throw a rock at one of 'em?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Bob, incidentally, this is the flag in my living room. Right over the gun safe.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least they let you, Lap Dog.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least that's all that I suck on, Joto.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure there's more you suck on…and at…Jethro


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Making you buy something is called communism.

Create wealth, don't redistribute it, duh.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

waho6o9 said:

*Making you buy something is called communism.*

Another intellectual joins the fray…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least that was original, Lap Dog. You may be just a little bit smarter than I thought. Not much, though.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

For the rest of Brad's story, follow the link.
http://thepeoplescube.com/Media_Lapdog_for_Obama.php


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## jordanusmc (Oct 17, 2011)

Bad_Nailor can I ask why you insist that people on here are racist? Or why you post photos that make it appear all Republicans are racist? Also where has your buddy Mike been lately?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

You finally got it right David.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You finally got it right David.

That pretty sad that you would agree with any of that..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You might be a liberal if you think…

College students must protest the President, but never challenge anything the professor says.
Spending 4 years - make that 5 years - repeating your professor's liberal slogans is a solid education, but demanding that colleges present all view-points and actually teach the subject is "anti-intellectualism".
Education is about "feeling", not knowing. Logic is the product of white male supremacy in our culture.
High testosterone causes men to commit more crime than women. It does not, however, cause blacks to commit more crime than whites.
There is no future to Western medicine, and the superior "indigenous" medicine is just about ready to break out after being suppressed since colonization.
People should be allowed to euthanize themselves, but not to eat in McDonald's.
You preach to everyone that diversity is our greatest strength, but you paid half a million dollars more for a house in an all-white suburb than you could've for the same house in a black neighborhood.
You complain that your community has too many white people, but you're the first one with a 'for sale' sign when blacks start moving in.
Diversity is the absence of white people.
You see racist code-words in all media except in hip-hop singles such as "Kill The White People".
You throw down the "race card" as your only argument.
Every person who ever disagreed with you was a racist.
White people don't have a culture. Mozart, Michelangelo and Van Gogh didn't create culture, but Tupac and Biggie did.
Black dominance in basketball is progress, but white dominance in swimming is an outrage.
US wants to build a wall on the Mexican and not Canadian border because of racism, not because 20 million Mexicans and almost no Canadians cross into the U.S. illegally.
Your dog is smaller than your cat.
Men are bigger, stronger and faster than women because our society is sexist.
The only time you've ever used the word "choice" was in reference to abortion. School choice or the choice to shop at Wal-Mart should be prevented at all cost.
There's never a reason to hit a woman, unless she's Ann Coulter or another conservative, in which case, she had it coming for having a mind of her own and disagreeing with you.
Christianity is a threat. Islam is a religion of peace.
The four cops who beat Rodney King should have been thrown in jail forever, but the four thugs who beat Reginald Denny were expressing their legitimate feelings about the way white men like Reginald Denny treat them.
Three whites gaining up on 1 black is a hate crime and an example of how our whole society is racist, but 3 blacks ganging up on 1 white is prosecuted only because our courts are racist.
All blacks in our prisons are political prisoners. All of them.
Quietly reading "The Bell Curve" on the bus is harassment, but keying someone's car for disagreeing with you is activism.
When rape and murder statistics go up, you blame poverty.
When someone criticizes murderers and supports the death penalty, you think, "what a hypocrite!"
Society should take responsibility for crime, but the criminals need more understanding.
95% of blacks voting for a black guy is progress, but 55% of whites voting for the white candidate is a sign of how flawed our racist voting system is.
Capitalism is the cause of poverty.
People aren't successful, they are privileged.
People don't earn. They deserve.
The Christian Right shouldn't impose their morality on you, but you want to impose big government on everyone else because otherwise they won't do the right thing.
You think the case for global warming is proven without a shadow of a doubt, but that we need another century or two worth of evidence to figure out if capitalism and free markets work better than socialism.
Assaulting the President by throwing shoes at him is free speech, but political cartoons about Muhammad aren't.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

HOW TO BE A GOOD LIBTARD:

1. You have to believe that the nation's 8-year prosperity during the Clinton Presidency was NOT due to the work of Ronald Reagan and George Bush.

2. You have to believe that those with privilege are your enemy, even though you give a free pass to hypocrite liberal millionaires like Pelosi, the Kennedys, Obama, FDR, Kerry, etc.

3. You have to be against all private enterprise and entrepreneurism.

4. You have to be sick enough to believe that conservatives are all ugly hateful people.

5. You have to hate the Second Amendment, DC vs. Heller, and hate the right to protect your family.

6. You have to believe…everything Obama says.

7. You have to believe that the agricultural, restaurant, housing and hotel industries would only be improved with more regulation and corrupt unionized labor.

8. You have to hate Christianity, but support Islam.

9. You have to play the race card constantly and support only black Democrats without question and based only on their race, but hate and put down black conservatives like Alan Keyes.

10. You have to believe that Al Gore is your savior and that private industry has not advanced clean energy and technology far more than any bureaucrat.

11. You have to believe that atheism is the solution to the world's problems.

12. You have to believe Bill Clinton was really a faithful husband.

13. You have to believe English is a detestable language and should be replaced by Spanish.

14. You have to believe that teen pregnancy is a good thing, and abortion is even better.

15. You have to be for government interference in business, and remain completely uneducated on the fact that government interference in the economy like FDR's New Deal stifles economic growth and hurts the poor and the rich alike.

16. You hate Jesus, but love Allah, witchcraft, paganism, atheism, or anything that seems to oppose Christianity.

17. You have to believe government should go way beyond providing only the basic necessities like police protection, national defense, and building roads.

18. You have to hate the fact that a poor, minority student with a disciplinary history and failing grades can improve dramatically in a charter school with vouchers, far away from corrupt teacher union-run public schools.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

There was a young gal named Lewinsky
Who could play the flute like Stravinsky
She played "Hail To the Chief" 
On a flute made of beef
And stole the headlines from Kaczynski










Bill Clinton epic dance version!>


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Two splendid, cut and paste educational tirades brought to you by Tea Baggers for America…we don't care about the facts..we just want the white house to be white again…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome back, Lap Dog, it's just not the same without you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

The Supreme Corp.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

I for one would rather be a Tea Party "Tea Bagger" than a Liberal "Douche Bagger".

What a PUTZ! Can't even find an image of the CURRENT SCOTUS members? Especially your "dream girl" Elena "Obama's legal bitch SG" Kagan. OH! Her questions/comments during the hearings were a bunch of liberal dribble too!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm curious about this…..anyone have the bill to see these lines…..????....


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Brad Nailer, are you really comparing *him ending his campaign because of his daughter's illness* to *killing an unborn child*


> ?


?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Doug, he's too stupid to argue with, everyone else just laughs at his dumb ass. He's just a poor imitation of Mikey. All he can say is tea bagger, tea bagger. He can't come up with an original thought. No matter what anyone says, idiots like him are going to pick the next president. We are screwed, laugh while you still can.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Bob..I saw a cartoon I thought was funny and I posted it..I guess, a lot like Sarah Palin I didn't properly research the cartoon…I'm not a douche bag..but you sure are a tea bagger..hahahaha

I'm busy posting cartoons…remember were not supposed to debate..just post cartoons..

As usual, Dak..it goes right over your head…Nice van I bet you liker like a real douche crusin around in that..Oh, and that's why he's ending his campaign..not because the only 4 states he can win, most of the people have less teeth than IQ points..the numbers were supporting him not even coming close to beating Romney, or the newt..so he made the right decision and bailed while he had a good excuse…

Keep throwing that bait out there, Jethro Starsandbars..I aint biting..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You call me Jethro, like it hurts my fellings, Lap Dog. We both know even Ellie Mae could kick your Yankee ass.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Who's Ellie Mae? Your brother?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

ACH ZOOO! So a "lap dog" can add "text of choosing" but others cannot? Typical LIBERAL tactic. BTW? How do you like the taste of Massengill? Or do you prefer vinegar and water? Didn't know you were so FAMOUS ?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Waho6o9….typical Right wing lies..the woman never testified that she was going broke paying for birth control..just like she never said she wanted it paid for by taxpayers..just more republitard spin bull********************…I never called Sarah Pailhead a Slut..she is not a slut..shes a stupid, vapid, brainless, self centered, egotistical megalomaniac, insane idiot..but not a slut..

Bob…WTF are you talking about..add whatever you want..say whatever you want..staple some tea bags to your thick skull and go wave a racist sign around like all the other..ya I am going to say it..TEA BAGGERS…


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's your "New Avatar" "lap dog".


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

No thanks..coming from you it probably smells too bad to use


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Those of us who manage the public's dollars will be held to account, to spend wisely, reform bad habits, and do our business in the light of day, because only then can we restore the vital trust between a people and their government."-President Barack Obama, 1/20/09 *"FINOCCHIO PINOCCHIO"*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

That's exactly what your hero is doing, Lap Dog.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wooooooo haaaaaa..lets go lynch somebody


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Of course you just back up for it anyway.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Choking out some stupid Tea baggers..one could only hope Jethro


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love that flag, thanks. I'm thinking of changing my name to Jethro, anyway. Someone else already dubbed you Lap Dog, that wasn't me. At least I like my nick name.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Your welcome..when I saw it I knew if I posted it you would make it your avatar…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Now everyone can enjoy it. You really are a nice guy, David. Thanks.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

So effin dumb he doesn't even realize the historical signifigance. This is the FIRST US Naval "jack flag". That's the one flown on the bow of a warship. 









The one flown on the stern is called the "ensign". But a "lap dog" probably wouldn't know that. Got something to say about that flag? Maybe just burn it, right?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya..I am so effin dumb…never being in the Navy, or not being involved with boats at all..I guess that makes me stupid..But I was aware that that flag belongs to the Gadsden family of American flags..yellow, with the coiled snake..the predecessor to the "Stars and Stripes", the Gadsden flag is considered the first American flag, named after General Christopher Gadsden. The whole snake concept was first used by Ben Franklin in one of his newspapers..depicting all the separate American colonies as sections of a divided rattlesnake..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Typical Obama Supporter Family Photo*


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

We'll see if the Union can get her rehired!!

*Teacher Fired After Not Noticing Third Graders Having Oral Sex Under Desk*
March 23, 2012 2:32 PM

TALLULAH, La. (CBS Houston) - A teacher at Tallulah Elementary School lost her job after not noticing two third graders participating in oral sex under their desks.

The News-Star is reporting that the teacher was fired for not keeping a proper eye on her students, as the incident occurred under her watch.

"The principal felt that she was not monitoring the classroom adequately," District Superintendent Lisa Wilmore said to the News-Star. "The principal made a decision, and I supported the principal."

She added, "We have to make sure we have people in these classrooms who are monitoring our students."


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I am surprised the school does not have a federal grant that supports the teaching of this to 3rd graders.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey "Doc"! What would they have done if those 3rd graders were performing "written sex"? I guess the question now remains, what were the genders of the "participants"?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It does just say the teacher needed to be monitoring or "keeping a propper eye"on students… Not that she should have STOPPED anything, maybe she just failed to offer tips/pointers?

She is supposed to be TEACHING after all…..so??

Just remeber the stay at home mom with Breast Cancer and MS that raises 5 boys "NEVER WORKED A DAY IN HER LIFE" and you have all you really need to know about liberal values.

Of course BARRY doesn't support that liberal pillar aout equal pay for equal work either….

*BY: Andrew Stiles, Washington Free Beacon - April 11, 2012 2:52 pm*
Female employees in the Obama White House make considerably less than their male colleagues, records show.

According to the 2011 annual report on White House staff, female employees earned a median annual salary of $60,000, which was about 18 percent less than the median salary for male employees ($71,000)


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

The White House women are paid less so that money can be used for Barry's golf and Muchelle's vacations


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

brad your president is an fn compulsive liar!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Doughan..Ya that proves it…stop the presses…doughan found a video on You Tube that proves everything..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Showing your less than passable Photoshop skills..what am I talking about..those look more like Microsoft Paint skills..


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Obamacare causes abortions and death panels? That gets a *Pants on Fire* rating, IMHO. And it wasn't even funny.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Obama Who's Your Daddy?>


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Exactly, Lap Dog, you're not even worth Photoshop. But I will check into that. Your geek skills far exceed mine, I'll give you that. You are better a talking ******************** from under the couch, than my little dog is, though. At least she shuts up when she tries to hide. How many people have you blocked from talking to you, and then you went back and nipped at their heels. I knew you were a little bitch a long time ago. You were exactly the little pussy that I was talking about last night. Everyone knows that already. calling me a *********************************** tea bagger, after you blocked me, won't convince anyone that you even have a pair of nuts, much less an I.Q. above 80.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just ANOTHER "OBAMINATION"! HR347 *SIGNED IN SECRET!*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh..strong troll words..I should get really upset and call you names…for your information I am not blocking you..I haven't for a while..but whats that going to change? You gonna start harassing me through IM's? Your right Jethro Starsandbars..I am better at all the geeky things than you..like Photoshop, and other things that take intelligence and talent..

Real tough guy…calling me a pussy on the internet..your a real badass..ignorant Texas ********************kicker


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The ???? for the day is…...are you as BUTT UGLY as that avatar? Must be a "self portrait".


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I bet you not only look like that snake Bob, but your as smart and as slimy as it too…

Thats my dog..she is more beautiful than you..inside and out..smarter too…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Going over my checklist…hmmm….cartoon?...nope…funny?...nope…enlightening?...nope…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I lost my first job that way  Since then, I have had to take a different approach…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

David, I've lost more than one job like that. I'm too old to just get mad and walk out, but I'm not scared of being fired, either. I don't mind pissing on it, and then playing with it some more. Even when they are supposed to be my stuporviser, I don't play well with idiots in real life, either. I just haven't found a job that would make me change my ways, yet. I honestly hope I die before it happens to me. I've seen other people with my temperment try to do that, and they just get ulcers, and bad hearts, and die young. If they're lucky, anyway.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Bob- I have no qualms with you being upset with hr347 being signed although I don't think it is quite as bad as Fox makes it out to be the way it is written could allow it to be easily abused and it isn't a necessary law. But do you have equal outrage for the 430 representatives that passed it along by either voting for it or who didn't have the balls to oppose it and chose not to vote? It isn't just an Obamanation, this is the political system we have to deal with, he can't sign it if they don't pass it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Where does it say we can be forced to purchase a product?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I bet Bob, and JimC have a cool hat like that…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I do in fact.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

"Some of the biggest cases of mistaken identity are among intellectuals who have trouble remembering that they are not God." 
― Thomas Sowell


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Jim
That must look something like this..


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Lapper,
Here ya go.
All ya need is a white cane.
You need to be led around. Be it direction, politics, or trying to grab your ass with both hands.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

OOOH! A quote from Bukowski ! A drunk that wrote about his life as a FAILURE! How poignant that his life was chronicalled in a movie "Barfly".


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..I thought Jethro Starsandbars had zero Photoshop skills..but you have proved that it's capable to have less than zero…pretty sad for a guy who professes to know AutoCAD..I hope your CAD skills are better than that..I have seen middle school kids do better ….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Detrimental public policies ruin the private sector and lower the living standards for all Americans. Sadly, the GNP of Cuba equals that of the United States of America. This is unacceptable and the voters will be heard.

America is the most advanced nation in the history of civilization. Why is that?

Free to Choose, by Milton and Rose D. Friedman, come to mind.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I can do much, much better than you'll ever know Lapper.
You just don't deserve even that 12 second effort.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*''In Iowa, a large group of people stood outside a Sarah Palin book-signing to urge her to run for president in 2012. The group is known as the Iowa Democratic Party.'' -Conan O'Brien *


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

interesting….taxes did go down for 95% of working families under obama…..damn brad you are right for once!!!!

of course they went down because 40% of them are either unemployed,underemployed or making a ******************** load less money then they were.
I have a question for all you obama supporters
ask ten of your closest friends and relatives of either party if they are making more or less then they were on the average of the last ten years.

that is if you want to be honest with your self.no not you brad we know how delusional you are


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know what Crispy Cream pays you doughan to put the chocolate swirls on the doughnuts, but I make more now than I did ten years ago..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

See the problem wahoo, besides most of those being bulls**t, is Obama will not be voted out because even though he might not have fixed everything in 4 years that Bush took 8 years to screw up, the Republitard party can't bring a legitimate candidate to challenge Obama.So, he will win the election easily….you, Bob and his snake flag, Jim C and his coloring books, Jethro Starsandbars and his KKK hat, and lets not forget Joe the king of lunatic conspiracy island…you all better go out and buy more Tea Bags to staple to your stupid heads…it's gonna be 4 more of Obama whether you like it or not…and I cant wait to gloat!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

It took some digging but I was able to find one of Jims AutoCAD drawings..










This must have been before you started doing tool design..


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

No, it was after.
I was in advanced when I did that one. How did you find it?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha..at least you got a sense of humor, Jim…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

So do you Brad. The drawing actually made me laugh.
(until we piss each other off again.)


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like Beemer blocked me on "Dear Joe Lyddon" about 30 minutes ago. Oh well.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Andrew Klaven: Are you a Racist?>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Andrew Klavan: The Facts of Life for Liberals>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bill Whittle - The Narrative - Political Correctness>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

2 great video's BobM001
Thanks


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

brad you are the all time greatest at ignoring the questions of a post an actually having a conversation as is typical of people that support obama…..".i have my mind made up and nothing you can say will change it"...very enlightened.

The question was how are ten of your closest friends doing since the oman took office not just you!

Chocolate swirls on donuts?Do you go to the local starbucks to log in and had a chocolate covered right in front of you?
Any one else reading this wanna bet he won't ask ten of his friends….if he has that many….takers?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I respond to you doughan, as much as I care to…..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Typical "Libo". When faced with FACTS, play some sort of "CARD". As far as politicians wives go I see "Moochelle" is hard at work these days promoting "nutrition" while that derriere is increasingly growing to the point where spinnakers off 30 footers are being used to craft her attire. Must be the fries. BTW? Isn't she a "stay at home Mom"? Wasn't she before the move from Chicago? Easier to raise two than five I would think? As for the number of homes, that's called "being successful". But that is an EVIL trait these days.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

was that care or dare?

or would you rather be thought a fool then to argue and remove all doubt?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blah blah blah….you know…. no matter what I say your gonna disagree with it..and no matter what you say I'm gonna disagree with it..I would rather just post funny cartoons than argue with idiots, hence the reason I didn't want commentary or discussion in my thread….besides, now that the weather is nicer I am spending more time in my shop…wait, isn't this a woodworking website? Maybe arguing with you loons is just a winter pastime..like Hockey, and making snowmen…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

blah blah blah…..why that's the most intelligent thing you ever posted here


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Balh blah blah, was what YOU say
Why don't you post a project, you f**ing troll…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

*I would rather just post funny cartoons than argue with idiots, hence the reason I didn't want commentary or discussion in my thread.* I haven't seen you post anything funny yet, Lap Dog. Even in your own thread, all you can do cry like a like a little bitch. Dan is the only one that has posted anything funny in days, he's the only reason I even look at it any more. Everyone knows that all you know how to say is tea bagger, tea bagger. And then you make douche bag comments about being too busy woodworking to educate the trolls. I'm not the one who turned you into a pussy, that was probably your mommy. It sounds like she didn't pull the tit out of you mouth until you were 14 . I bet kids still give you wedgies, and steal your lunch money. At least you could try to act like you have a pair of nuts on the internet, in the same way that you try to act like you have a brain. We know it's not true, but you could at least try to fake it.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You don't know s_t about me, and apparently, you can't read either. Getting out the big bait huh..I'm still not biting Jethro…dont you have a cross to burn on someones lawn? It's funny that you like to call me a looser, when your bio reads like a losers anthem..
Everyone knows all you are is a pathetic, ignorant racist troll..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, he's not biting.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

So I am not allowed to answer you huh? Is that some sort of twisted logic..you can bash me, say ******************** about me, but when i answer you I'm falling right into your big mind control trap huh? ..maybe you need a job..or a life big tough Jethro Starsandbars the toothless Texas biker..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did he just describe "Horace Zontylmyk"?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

If I block somebody, if i unblock somebody… if i answer..if i don't answer… if I post a cartoon…It's clear your targeting me to try and get me to spin out and either get kicked off or just leave on my own..maybe Martin should look into YOUR behavior, other than the people you incite into a rage…But it aint gonna work..I will keep posting my opinions, of you, and anyone else that challenges me or trys to f__k with me…If you want to interpret that as me being a pussy, or showing my camel toe or whatever..I don't care…Go right ahead and think whatever you want…If me calling you a stupid, slimy biker piece of trash somehow twists into some kind of psychological victory for you, then far be it for me to take a small victory away from a small mind..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't hurt your feelings, Lap Dog.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

If you want to anger a Texas looser biker, ask him a math problem..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Speaking of which, WHERE IS H. MIKE at nowadays, anyway? That seems to about the only "thing" missing in this thread…...

Of course, there does seem to be a few wannabees hanging around here. There is enough wind blowing here, even the Spruce Goose could get airborne, as a GLIDER.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure I'm better at math than you are , too. Try again, sweetheart. Only the truth hurts, that's why you are so easy to mess with. You secretly know everything that I've told you is true. You are just afraid other people will find out. Don't worry, everyone knows how you are already.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love that movie, Stretch.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I hear a little biker birdie tweeting..whats he saying..oh its just the same troll s__t he always says..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

For someone that goes around DEFENDING Obammy, you sure do set a fine example. Best be very careful, IF the PREZ should happen to stop suddenly, you will be in there up to your ears. As for voting for either "Party", i haven't found any crook that even warrents my vote. Now, IF a NO vote would work, then i would be there.

Notice: i didn't call anybody a name, a body part, or judged their IQ. Others here are doing a very fine job of that, without any help from me.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Typical un informed American..you will complain about everything but wont get involved in the process..excuse the country we dont deserve your voting..boy are we missing out on nothing..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That seems to be YOUR standard response to anything, isn't? Insult the poster, forget about what the poster said. Plus, IF you can inject an insult or two in the process, that makes your response even better? One Silver star, TWO Bronze Stars, THREE Purple Hearts, just so a person like you can insult anybody they want? Came back home in 72, greeted by bags of crap, flung at me by people just like you. Same old, same old.

A saying from way back then: "It don't mean nothing, NOT A THING" I even said that, watching bodies i had just dropped napalm on, floating by in the creek. Don't mean nutting…..


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Dan,
In response to post#610, you had better read this. Osama Bin Laden Has Been Dead For Years
Better open the link on the bottom line too. 
So what about the SEALs mission? It was a "PSYOp" purportrated on the American people. Why didn't they show Bin Laden's body? Because of "sensitivities". BULL $HIT! Did you also know that several of the SEALS were going to expose the ruse? Guess what? They KILLED THEM ALL in a crash of that National Guard CH-46 that was "shot down". SEALS don't ride in NG helos. They have their own with their own pilots. They also don't load a CH-46 with more than 30 in high altitute environments. The one that went down had a reported 38 on board. Just like Commerce Secretary Ron Brown was "whacked" in a crash of a C-130 over Bosnia. What is the Commerce Secretary doing flying over a war zone? He knew all the dirt on "White Water" and was going to blow the whistle. They killed him for it. Vince Foster too. You can go right ahead and think I'm some sort of "conspiracy nut". But if you dig deep enough and don't fall for the BS the gov't/MSM puts out, eventually you begin to see what's really going on. The American people are being played like a Strad. But who is/are the "fiddler/s"?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

careful there, lest someone Fiddles at your funeral…...


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

First of all…thank you for your service to this country..I have nothing but respect for veterans. I was a kid during Vietnam, so I didn't throw any crap at anyone…I didn't do anything but build Huey gunship models…. Secondly, you insulted me in your post, saying if Obama stopped short I would be up his ass..so before you cry foul, do a little self awareness..I didn't really insult you..I just commented on the fact that you complain about the country but it doesn't deserve your vote?

Bob..you need to get out of your bomb shelter occasionally and get some sun..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Excuse please. I SAid I haven't seen any CROOK worthy of my vote. As for stopping short, if that shoes doth fit…

Here in Ohio, we once had a governor QUIT, to go serve a newly elected Prez. First AND last time that happened. pelosi ( yep NO capital letters required, here) found out the same thing that ohio Governor found out. Blindly follow a "Chosen One" can cost you your job.

Don't mean nuttin'


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*The new Theme song for the US Secret Service in Columbia*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

See you guys mistakenly think I am some big Obama supporter, because I disagree with what you say. I have a problem with people dumping all the blame for the problems we have in this country on him… if a republican was elected things would be no better than they are today..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bandit, you got too close to home on the nose up Obama's ass remark. That is how he gets by in life, you are not supposed to notice the brown on his nose, he's sensitive about that.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Did someone just fart?..I heard something..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brad's butt is too loose to even make an audible fart. It's more of a swish.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

There it is..I just heard it again…its pretty gross sounding..wet…I think whoever let it go s__t themselves..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

They say that a fox always smells his hole first…....


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

man, it is breezy here today! Wind gusts up to 40mph! All that wind is going towards the southeast. Hmmm? must be a lot of "spin" going on, down in Foggy bottom, aka Washington, D.C.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Smell your own hole, bandit..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You probably need to have your Mommy wash your little bottom , before you get another diaper rash, Brad.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

There it is again…brrrapppp…like an old guy ********************ting himself in a diaper..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Quit it Brad, you're the only one that can hear you fart anymore. I hear there's a cream that might tighten your sphincter a little. You might need a few stitches, like a ripped vagina, after child birth. I Know you like it, but your anus is supposed to be exit only.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..that was a loud one….it stinks really bad..I heard of a guy one time that knew allot about how to turn gay guys straight..and he knew about ass tightening creams as well..but he loudly professed he wasn't gay..huh go figure..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

wahoo… thats a great picture of GW Bush, while he was hiding in the national Guard while other non privileged guys were flying missions over Vietnam and getting shot down..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Brad = H. Mikey, clones? or twins separated at hatching? Can't smell a thing up here, though. Staying above kindergarten humour. Although I did hear a Mind reader tried his act on Brad, and found a blank page…..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*Although I did hear a Mind reader tried his act on Brad, and found a blank page*

Going right above the kindergarten humor, straight to the obvious, uncreative, un funny kind..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey, it works, don't it? LOL, LOL,LOL Try it sometime, better than all them Phart comments, right?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

At least you're close Brad, you can make it a day trip.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn..I always knew those guys were gay…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL works, don't it, Laddie-buck? You will also learn I don't back down. I can keep this up all the live long day, IF you want. As far as being BLOCKED by someone, who REALLY CARES? i mean really, 40,000 plus on here, and one or two blockers? So bleeding what.

i will say that following the BS around is better the paying a Cable bill to watch the same stuff on TV. Funnier, too. There should be a third such thread going on, need it to make a Three Ring Circus complete. )


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bandit, you stole my post number. I'll be 667, I guess. My car tag starts with 666, already, that would have been a good omen, probably.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Is that what you looked like before the sex change Jethro?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Keep what up bandit? the bad jokes?


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

BradNailor said: "If you want to anger a Texas looser biker, ask him a math problem.."_

Don't be so hard on Mikey.


----------



## jordanusmc (Oct 17, 2011)

bahaha where is Mikey anyways I havent seen him around here lately


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You know Rocky..I like that show and your avatar is ruining it for me…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

YOU TELL 'EM ARCHIE!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

What part of the explaination of "Natural Born Citizen" don't you understand Dan? Maybe you should read this? NATURAL BORN CITIZEN
Obama in TWO books he authored stated that his father was a citizen of KENYA. At that time was part of the British Empire. That means that at the time of Obama's birth his father "had allegiance" to a foreign government. That fact in itself makes him NOT "Natural Born" as required by the Constitution. I don't give a hoot about the BC. Even though it's poorly crafted FRAUD.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blah Blah Blah nutcase birther crap..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Rod Blagojevich was arrested for trying to sell a seat in the Senate to the highest bidder. Isn't that crazy? Yeah. And folks, if convicted, he could wind up in prison, where his seat will be sold to the highest bidder."-Conan O'Brien*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Where did all these ASS COVERS come from on a thread that's supposed to be poking fun at "Libtards"? I recall the "Lap Dog" giving me crap about posting a "counter cartoon" on his thread . IGNORANT, MINDLESS, "Useful Idiots" with no sense of values. Hoodwinked by a smooth talkin' Chicago community organizer. No accounting for taste I guess. Y'all would fit right in the "Daley Machine". Corrupt as the day is long.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you still bring up the natural born citizen crap again. You post a nice link that gives two examples of what a NBC is but in both instances specific individuals are named and the details given for what makes them a NBC; neither one actually excludes Obama. Further the argument that the link makes falls on its ass when you see that both definitions were given at separate times. The shows that neither statement was intended to be all inclusive and that any examples not mentioned are automatically excluded. NBC simply means that the person themselves was born on US soil and not elsewhere as the child of American citizens.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Crazy birther nutjobs..they can vet the president better than the federal government..whats the color of the sky in your world, Bob?...what color is paranoia?

Ass cover…how dare you sir…couch cover maybe…slip cover possibly…..actually, what exactly is an ass cover?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jody Miller!!!!!>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Even Obama signed the Senate bill that established the term "Natural Born Citizen for John McCain.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Seems kind of like the daily show but with less actual humour and more canned laughs and focus.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

blah blah blah….....in the immortal words of ronald reagan"there he goes again"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

One and done, can't be soon enough.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Get your "ass "ready for another 4…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good thing your's is loosened up already. That's why you don't even know that you are being screwed.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Because like "Mikey" *HE LIKES IT!*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Ever notice the guys that talk the most about ass f__ing are usually the closet homos?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Creative Types" quit your job. So says Aunt Nancy.>




This must include "artists".


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Finally….

Obama proposal would rein in oil speculation

Under pressure to bring down the high price of gas, President Obama and Attorney General Eric Holder will outline a proposal Tuesday to increase federal supervision of the oil markets in an effort to clip the wings of speculators who are profiting off the volatility of the oil market.

The president's $52 million plan would let regulators force energy traders to put more of their own money into trades and boost the penalties on manipulators who are found to be speculating unlawfully, according to a senior administration source who would not comment on the record in advance of the president's remarks.

The president will call on Congress to:

• boost spending on technology to improve oversight and surveillance of energy markets.

• increase by six times the money spent on surveillance and enforcement staff of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission to better deter oil market manipulation.

• increase from $1 million to $10 million civil and criminal penalties against firms that engage in market manipulation.

• in an effort designed to limit energy market disruptions, give the Commodity Futures Trading Commission authority to increase the amount of money that a trader must put up to back a trading position.

The Obama administration plans to increase access to the commission's data so the White House Council of Economic Advisers can examine and analyze trading information, which the administration can do on its own.

This effort is likely to be seen as a political move designed to draw contrasts with the Republican Party and especially presumptive presidential nominee Mitt Romney on energy issues. House Republicans are unlikely to pass a measure that seeks to impose more limits on Wall Street at a time when they are seeking to limit regulations on the finance industry. At the same time, Republican leaders are calling on the White House to open more domestic land for oil and gas exploration.

The White House is pinpointing Wall Street for the high price of gas, which could afford the president an opening to criticize Romney and his ties to the world of high finance.

For all you idiots that will start screaming about gov. intervention and upping production..that don't understand how this screws us..A producer stores a bbl of oil and sells the contract to Spec A for $50; Spec B then buys it for $60; Spec C then buys it for $70 and so on until the final price is about $130 bbl. All this goes on electronically, with just funds changing hands and the oil never moves. The refinery then buys it from the last speculator for $130 a bbl. As to production - forget it. There are about 130 US refineries just about all in the NE and GC. The ones in the NE, with few exceptions cannot handle sour crude, high in sulphur and other things, whereas the GC ones can handle both sour and sweet (low in sulphur or other things) crude. As a result, there is a huge bottleneck. Until more refineries are built or added to, this will continue.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Dear Stupid Libtards who should not meddle in the Private Sector:

If a large deposit of oil is found and the price of oil goes down, will the genius libtards thank the speculators?

Or will they chant in unison, We want algae, We want solyndra, We want solar cars?

Rock on.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*If a large deposit of oil is found and the price of oil goes down, will the genius libtards thank the speculators?*

If life was only as simple as your mind…
Your just not smart enough to understand the topic past chanting and stapling a tea bag to your head..the "private sector" is screwing you. me and everyone else..but your too dumb to understand that ..
Rock head is more like it..You must be f__ing a speculator..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The collective minds of the market are greater than that of the individual.

I love the American private sector.

Rock on.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Closet Homos"? You must mean Obama!
Larry Sinclair Pt 1
Larry Sinclair pt 2


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

OK..You really think that if they discovered some large oil deposit, that the price would actually go down? Your naive as well as ignorant..Don't you see that the whole speculation industry is unnecessary and just exists to make a few elitist investors rich? Without the insertion of the speculators we would be paying half of what we pay now for gas? Just another dumb republitard helping out the rich people while it drives the world into the ground..


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

May each of you have continued success in the endeavors of your choosing.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well DUFUS! You are "closing the door" after the horse is long down the road. If you had a clue as to WHO and WHAT PARTY killed Glass-Steagall and caused our current economy of DEBT maybe your "Obamanite" thinking would be different. WAKE TF UP! The SAME people are now trying to POOCH the energy markets.
Who Repealled Glass-Steagall>


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

More Republitard spin bull********************..thats what YOU think is responsible for the current economy of debt.
The first guy to cry stop blaming things on past administrations, digs this up..from what 20 years ago..go f_ yourself s_head


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

dakremer,

Typical Lbitard snark response. If you'd posted something similar about Barry, all hell would break loose.

Or the wouldn't get the implication…


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Brad,

I don't blame ANYTHING on the past administration. Barry has done a FANTASTIC job of SCREWING things up on his own.

I'm sure the The One's administration will do as good a job dealing with the Oil Companies was it has down with Gibson Guitar!


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly..everything said in that cartoon is true..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

And who does that jack ass remind you of? The resemblance is uncanny, Lap Dog. You consistently act like a dick, making everyone hate you, and you have no idea why? It must be a right wing conspiracy. There is no way that it could be your lack of personality, or the stupid ******************** that you say. It's because *we* are narrow minded?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I call a spade a spade..and a racist a racist..and a Nazi a Nazi..etc. truth hurts I guess..I consistently act like a dick? Look in the mirror, Jethro..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

So funny you had to post it twice..idiot


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

I would bet that you couldn't find something to agree with somebody at all as long as they said they were republican….could ya?Is there a single redeeming quality in anything any republican every said that you agree with?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wrong again ass cover…..sorry I really dont know what an ass cover is..Bob called me that yesterday..
Actually, you would be surprised at what thoughts we might have in common on allot of subjects, even political ones…my main gripe is that most of the people I thrash with just want to blame everything on Obama and the Democrats….and I just don't think thats fair..I think blame lies on both sides..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

My problem isn't with Obama or Democrats. It's personal. I have only messed with you and Mikey. For the same reason. No one can talk to either one of you. Since you won't listen, I tease you . Neither one of you is smart enough to even try to play nice. Someone might listen to you if you *ever* said anything remotely intelligent. It's the same thing, over and over. You act like a dick everywhere you go.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ah yes, the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate award….....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Did someone say something?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Dufus! Your panties are all in a twist about "speculation". What about Obama's GREEN ENERGY SPECULATION? He has used TAXPAYER FUNDS to *SPECULATE* on companies like Solyndra and other *FAILED* "Green Energy" projects while simultaneously DESTROYING the coal industry in this country. You and all the other tree hugging pukes are salivating over "Barry's Bull$hit" when he starts on the oil companies. But let someone mention drilling in places like ANWR and off the east coast continental shelf and you grab your stuffed bunnies and whine "NOOOOOOO!"

Hey Dan! Is Obozo still going to build the "Intercontinental Railroad" like he "promised". Friggin libtard.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Look I found a picture of Randy…no wait, its Bob…no maybe Rocky…Doughan…or maybe Lance…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

No I play drums, not guitar


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Obama was elected with 43% of the white vote nationally. He received but 10% of the white vote in Alabama while other deep south states weren't much better.
*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*TYPICAL LIBERAL RESPONSES* When confronted with the TRUTH, some type of *"CARD"* is played. Your efforts at backing Obozo's actions would be laughable if they didn't show your KOOLAID DRINKING, MINDLESS FOLLOWING, PROPAGANDA BELIEVING, IGNORANCE.
Obama's face>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*You can run, but you can't hide. That fateful day has finally descended upon us, people. It's April 17. Tax day. A day, if you hadn't already taken care of your taxes weeks ago, you're either celebrating or cursing. Personally, I'm doing the latter, as I freakin' owe. President Obama, on the other hand, is doing the former. The Obamas got serious cash back. We're talking over 20 Gs here. WTF? How is this possible? He gets everything.

According to reports, the IRS will be sending Barack and Michelle Obama a check to the tune of $24,515. That's right, an almost $25,000 tax return. Could you imagine getting that much cash back? I can't, 'cause again, I owe.

Turns out, fatty tax checks for Presidents aren't anything new. In fact, Obama's return is small potatoes in comparison to George W. Bush's in 2003, which was more than $61,451. A good majority of their baller checks can be attributed to their charitable ways-and the fact that they pay a crazy amount in taxes year-round. Last year, Obama and his family paid more than $160,000 in taxes on a $789,674 income. (The Prez's salary is $400,000, the rest of the money came from the books he wrote.) Obama's filing, which was released by the White House, also shows donations to organizations of more than $172,000, and a payment of $31,941 in state income tax in Illinois.

But still … I want a $25,000 check right now. I understand the logistics of how this whole "tax thing" works, but there's something about getting a check "out of nowhere"-no matter how much you've paid-that feels like free money. It's a beautiful thing. And I'm sorry I can't enjoy it as much as Obama. Lucky stiff.

Are you getting money back or do you owe? If the former, what are you gonna do with all that sweet, sweet cash?*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan,
You really are an ignorant, useless piece of sewerage.
You can spend your time with all the stupid cartoons, (left or right), but you can't spend enough time to educate yourself on how taxes work.
All you want is a handout like the rest of the ilk want while having put nothing in.
Take the energy you spend on the cartoons and take a class at your local junior college on a "life" course.
You might be enlightened!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Jim, Dan seems to get the system, his wording appears very much to be sarcastic as he even gives a cursory explanation of why the prez is getting a refund. He's just a little envious, as am I, nothing that deserves getting lashed out at for.

Dan, I'm getting a nice fat check from NYS on my refund which I plan on spending by cashing it and turning the proceeds over to the IRS to cover my tax bill. Have never owed the IRS and dime in the past, sometimes I didn't get more then 50.00 back, one year I got 3k back, but this year I'm deep in the hole. Turns out that while church supplied housing isn't hit with income tax it is still subject to social security at 10.5%. I could have opted out of soc all together and relied on my pension, insurance and future investments but I figure all the old farts who gripe about socialism are going to need it to help keep the system solvent so they can collect their socialized retirement benefits cause I'm damn sure never going to see them. 
Always remember, socialism is bad, until it pads your retirement.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://woodstermangotwood.blogspot.com/

I'm a registered Republican… you bunch of old nimrods!
...
voted for Reagan …


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*"HELLO BARRY, CAN YOU SAY PROGRESSIVE MARXIST PUPPET DICTATOR?"* * "YES I CAN !"*


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dan, I get the point about the taxes. Everyone's jealous because someone else gets a big refund. I never got a $25,000 check. I also never had to pay in $20 million in taxes every year. No one remembers that part.

Thanks for the cartoons, too. I, for one, laugh at the Republican cartoons, too. These guys crying about them, are as funny as the Democrats doing it. Relax guys, they're just cartoons. It's not supposed to be another douche bag debate. It's supposed to be funny.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

You're right Randy,
I stand corrected and apologize to Dan.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Me too Dan!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Russ, Just for S&Gs, how much money do you think there would have been in the SS Trust Fund if LBJ hadn't "raided" it for his "social programs", Vietnam, and the space program? Once the "lock" was off the box, it was fair game to all that followed. Do you think it's "fair" that a single welfare recipient in NY gets an average of $3400/month in benefits while my 94 year old Dad, a decorated WWII vet gets just over $1000/month from Social Security? He paid into it from day one. I paid into it as well, and am going to attempt to get back what I paid into it. Don't forget the matching funds paid by employers for all years worked starting in 1949. Here's a good read from Forbes Magazine. What Happened to the $2.6 Trillion Social Security Trust Fund? How much do you think you and I would have stashed away if all the funds we paid into the system would have earned just with normal passbook savings account interest? The figure would blow your mind. This is why you CAN'T trust the government with YOUR money.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

I have this all figured out. Folks on both sides of the middle are blinded by their own refusal to accept alternatives. I can boil this down easily. 
Everyone is drinking the Kool-Aid. The only difference is the flavors!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That T-shirt should say "Brad needs Ex-Lax"


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Sadly enough Bob I'm all to aware of where the funds went. Yet for some reason I'll keep paying into it. If you think that is bad there was one old lady here in town who spent 5 hours at the welfare office so she could receive 25.00 a month in food stamps to help her and her husband get groceries. Yet a family of 5 in the trailer park up the street receives 1600.00 in food stamps; lets me know how the small town grocery store can stock more steak then chicken and pork combined. The whole system needs reform.

You are right enoelf but my sides kool-aid tastes better, the other sides is some water downed, funky flavoured, generic brand; they just don't know any better yet.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Or JimC needs a clue…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I think a really smart guy already posted that..


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't we all just get along..


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I love steak….


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

It's getting nasty out there!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Randy (Bradnailer), Dan, et. al. ...

You guys know your not supposed to huff your volatiles, right?

And Dan, I'm assuming you have a Mitt problem, correct?

Though I gotta admit, the Clinton/Colombian prostitute post was a winner…

How about we move on to something else now, ok?

Variety is the spice of LIFE gang, come on!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's the lap dog's new woman.










That's what she said!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Well Romny put his dog on the roof…..At least it was the roof of his CAR and not the *roof of his mouth*!

Obama spent time eating fido - - - spawned a recipe thread….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

No problem with Romney at all. Found the doctored photos on the net and couldn't resist posting them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
Clinton the entertainer…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Those are funny, Dan, I haven't seen any of the last six before. Thanks


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*"IF YOU'RE A SELF RESPECTING HUMAN BEING"?* This from the mouth of "Babs" Boxer. Probably along with Nancy Pelosi and Diane "Fineswine" the GREATEST wastes of skin on the planet. Telling me if I respect women to "Vote for Obama"? AYSM?


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

*YOU TELL 'EM TED*>


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

MR. OBAMA…..FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS>


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Duh!
You're the only one still playing with yerself here!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Between the Monica dog and the Columbian Protistutes, it was nice to see Bill back in the news…. 

On a side note, I can't BELIEVE there are people out there blocking each other just over non-personal attach posting. I found out today on poster blocked me, and I have NEVER even spoken to the man. Heck, even Brad Nailer knows we're 3/4 having fun here, and HE never blocked me!!

Unwad your panties already! (no offense ladies…)

Since this is bumped again, JUST POST FUNNY STUFF, and KNOCK OFF there personal attacks!

I should have some new stuff this evening…

btw, the Clinton "did someone say Columbian prostites" was hysterical….


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Would those possibly be Columbians with a Brazillian?


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ohhhh Scott….. 

Probably!


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

But then again, with Democrats, some things are just too good to be made up!

Clinton poses with porn stars

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2012/05/24/clinton-poses-with-porn-stars/?hpt=hp_bn5


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*3 True American Legacies…*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

THIS is how the Europeans view our LIBERAL media and those that watch it. From Lithuania. HOW TRUE!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

BobM001, Thanks for letting us know what Europeans think about out "Liberal media". I know that all of them can't be represented here and somebody had to speak up for them. 
By the way, have you looked at any of the election results in Europe lately?


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

One day, Bill Clinton was walking around the white house, and he looked out the window.
He noticed that somebody had written "Bill Clinton Sucks" in the snow with urine.
Instantly pissed (no pun intended), Bill summands the Secret Service to investigate.

After the investigation, the secret service returned to the President to report their findings.

"We have bad news and worse news" said the agent.

"Well, what is it?" Replied Bill.

"A urinalyses reveals that the urine belongs to Al Gore"

"Oh, My!" Bill exclaimed "and what is the worse news?"

"The handwriting is Hillary's"


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Let me get this straight . . . 
We're going to be "gifted" with a health care plan we are forced to purchase and fined if we don't! Which purportedly covers at least ten million more people without adding a single new doctor, but provides for 16,000 new IRS agents, written by a committee whose chairman says he doesn't understand it, passed by a Congress that didn't read it but exempted themselves from it, and signed by a Dumbo President who smokes, with funding administered by a treasury chief who didn't pay his taxes, for which we'll be taxed for four years before any benefits take effect, by a government which has already bankrupted Social Security and Medicare, all to be overseen by a surgeon general who is obese , and financed by a country that's broke!!!!!

'What the hell could possibly go wrong?'

Thank you Mr. Trump.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good cartoons. This November will be a tough one. Neither of the candidate represent the people. This is like voting for royalty in England and we had the revolution to get away from that kind of rule. Taxation without representation- remember that!! we are back to it!
I wish we could get enough people to write in Warren Buffett!.. a business man. Not a lifer politician….. and send a message to the reining royalty that we have had enough of them- both parties-that are screwing the middle class!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Right on JIM !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://patriotupdate.com/videos/obama-insults-business-owners


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

A couple of my favorites….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish I lived close enough to Ray Gaster in South Carolina to patronize his business…

Oh, Dan-o, love that pic!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am going to miss this thread


----------

